# Music terminology that annoys you



## halsinden (Dec 22, 2008)

odd one, perhaps, but something that came up today at work that got my goat.

in general, this tends to be from people either outside the genre or sub-genre in question or misplaced media understanding of the same. nevertheless, it's a tiny matter that (pendantic as i am) pisses me off...

and are these people 'wrong' or am i just being petty? here are some examples:


- "heavy metal *music*" - it's heavy metal. just as you wouldn't say jazz _music_.

- "*heavy* metal / *hard rock*" - when describing extreme metal etc. it tends to perpetuate the rivet-head, blue jeans & poodle perms identity we're still laden with.

- "he's a *gothic* / *gothical*" / "gothic *music*" / "gothic *rock*" - he/she or it is a *goth*, there is architectural design in the gothic style but the musical style is goth, the 'rock' part is also unnecessary. 

- "*rocker*" - when describing someone into metal or goth. rockers were those in the 70s who opposed the mods, generally greasy bikers.

- "how was your *jam* on friday night?" - it was a _rehearsal_. i _rehearse_ or _practice_ with my band. occasionally, yes, it's necessary to jam something out but it's not (as many seem to think) a 5-bar-blues-out, 15 hour noodlefest weed-athon. 

- "but you weren't at *work*" - i was told once by an office worker that i was incorrect in saying that i wasn't up in normal hours on saturday because i'd been working. apparently, recording at a studio from 6pm until 10am the next day isn't work, by virtue of being in a band. i was in a signed band, contracted to provide a body of music to a label - it's my primary occupation. it is also possible to enjoy your work, which is where they seemed to be making the delineation / getting confused.

- "it keeps *feedbacking*" - no, it keeps feeding back. the clue is in the construction of the term.

- "tuning *pegs*" - i know it sounds silly, but pegs are the pieces of carpentry you'll find in a violin, electric guitars have machine heads or tuners. the technology has come a long way, i'd hate to tell bob sperzel that his "pegs worked fine".


there are more, i'm sure...

H


----------



## jymellis (Dec 22, 2008)

chord- as in "hey man where did you put your guitar chord". its a cable man. its not made out of nylon and for parachuting. its called a cable.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 22, 2008)

jymellis said:


> chord- as in "hey man where did you put your guitar chord". its a cable man. its not made out of nylon and for parachuting. its called a cable.



Lead is also acceptable. 

I mostly hear "chord" confused with "string" which is weird...


----------



## jymellis (Dec 22, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Lead is also acceptable.
> 
> I mostly hear "chord" confused with "string" which is weird...



i used to call strings "cheese cutters" when i was a teen (for fun)

http://www.kitchencontraptions.com/archives/pictures/B00062B0WO.01._SCLZZZZZZZ_-thumb.jpg


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 22, 2008)

People who confuse metal and goth. Fields of the Nephilim are a goth band. Christian Death are a goth band. Bauhaus are a goth band. Korn are not.

People who think randomly sliding one finger around while tremolo picking constitutes 'shredding'.

People who describe themselves as 'blues players', when what they actually mean is that they only know the minor pentatonic scale. Incredibly insulting to a whole genre.

People who claim they 'play by ear', and yet require tablature just to play things like Xmas carols. What they actually mean is that they just don't know any theory.

The various pretentious names people invent for guitar techniques. The worst example I can think of would be an old Shrapnel video where eight-finger tapping was called 'the octodigital technique'.

When people try to apply classical or jazz terminology to metal in a derogatory way. For example, Holdsworth fanboys who bitch that every single metal guitarist they hear 'isn't playing over changes', or classical fans who moan about things like there not being any contrary motion or counterpoint in metal guitar. Comparing apples and oranges...

People who use 'grunger' as a term for metal-head.

People who describe playing lots of random chromatic notes as 'jazzy' (re. Synyster Gates).


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 22, 2008)

to everything DR said. 

Oh and I especially love it when people say KoRn are Satanists. That always gets me.


----------



## sami (Dec 22, 2008)

Music Terminology?



Allegro. When does your leg grow?

Lethargic. Ask your doctor about Lethargic today!

Crescendo. Sounds like some kind of Italian pastry (same goes with Staccato)

Fermata. What you find on bread after a couple weeks.

Clavichord. OH TEH NOES I fell and broke my clavichord.


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 22, 2008)

when everyone thinks death metal is all satanic
and uber long genres: "melodic symphonic progressive epic black ambient metal"
stuff like that is totally unnecessary


----------



## sami (Dec 22, 2008)

haha, reminds me of FurTV

Vegetarian Progressive Grindcore!!

(nsfw language)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 22, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> when everyone thinks death metal is all satanic
> and uber long genres: "melodic symphonic progressive epic black ambient metal"
> stuff like that is totally unnecessary



I dunno, its necessary if i wanted to find some more melodic symphonic progressive epic black ambient metal.


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 22, 2008)

I once knew a guy who called a double neck guitar a "double whammy"

also, when people say shred needs emotion, and when people say blues is boring, probably not what you meant, but ok


----------



## thedonutman (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't like it when people use the words "Funky" and "Groovy" interchangeably with the word "cool" or "good" when describing a song/riff.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's one that ALWAYS pissed me off. "I'm *PUNK GOTH*" Now how the how can you be Punk and goth? also saying that Green Day is a Punk Goth Band or MCR is a Punk Goth band. When I think goth, I know it might be wrong but, I think of Manson First.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 22, 2008)

punk goth is just punk with more make up than usual, right?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

silentrage said:


> punk goth is just punk with more make up than usual, right?



No and Yes. its Just Punk With BLACK makeup. and Black close thats it.  I get pissed everytimeI see or hear some 13 year old saying HE/SHE is a Punk Goth and Green Day is their Fav Band.


----------



## wammy_bar (Dec 22, 2008)

When somebody coined the term "hardcore" as a genre. there is a reason nobody did it before, it's lame.

it's also ironic than hardcore bands are often a bunch of pussy's.

also just any genre that has the word "core" stuck on the end of it. grindcore, metalcore, gothcore, it's just bad terminology.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

wammy_bar said:


> When somebody coined the term "hardcore" as a genre. there is a reason nobody did it before, it's lame.
> 
> it's also ironic than hardcore bands are often a bunch of pussy's.
> 
> also just any genre that has the word "core" stuck on the end of it. grindcore, metalcore, gothcore, it's just bad terminology.



So true. and I noticed how all the "Hardcore" bands were just a bunch of winey little morons. or Punk


----------



## silentrage (Dec 22, 2008)

So in that case Core bands are undoubtedly the worst of the worst, but at least they're original in their fail because they don't base their fail on something else. 

What kinda music do you play?
Oh i play core.

What core?
Core man, just core, it's where it's at.

...


----------



## sami (Dec 22, 2008)

"Crunk"

It's a "genre" that you can select on myspace when classifying your band.


WTF is Crunk exactly??


----------



## wammy_bar (Dec 22, 2008)

black people on pcp


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

Crunk is a dance style actually and a retarded one at that.

Looks like your going in to a seizure if you do it 

:EDIT:

How you go. Crunk Dancing. 



and here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b1JOHs4kUw


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 23, 2008)

What's hilarious was I was watching that video with the sound off and listening to Wicked by KoRn.  It fits!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 23, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> What's hilarious was I was watching that video with the sound off and listening to Wicked by KoRn.  It fits!



 Yeah Wicked By Korn adn Chino from the Deftones would fit that


----------



## thebhef (Dec 23, 2008)

wammy_bar said:


> black people on pcp





From that video, it kind of looks like a hip-hop version of hardcore dancing...


----------



## ilikes2shred (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd have to say the word "screamo"......


----------



## Nick (Dec 23, 2008)

2 many things to list but one would be people saying music isnt 'melodic' like 'i dont like nile they arent melodic'

how can music not be melodic unless you just play the same not for 3 mins and call it a song?


----------



## renzoip (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't stand when people use the word Metal to describe Hardcore bands. Hardcore and Metal are *very* different!


----------



## sami (Dec 23, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> What's hilarious was I was watching that video with the sound off and listening to Wicked by KoRn.  It fits!



bwahahhaha!!! That song was going through my head while I watched the vid


----------



## Psyclapse (Dec 23, 2008)

The term "emo". I think it's short for emotional, which is ironic because the only emotion those pussies have in their music is whiny sadness.

People who consider Glam a form of metal. You try and tell me that Krokus and Winger were metal. I agree with Dave Mustaine whole-heartedly when he said that GLAM stands for Gay Los Angeles Music.

And here's kind of a different one but people who confuse the terms symphony and orchestra. I know a lot of people do it and it doesn't bother me much but to hear them confused by a music major at my university was just infuriating.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 23, 2008)

wammy_bar said:


> When somebody coined the term "hardcore" as a genre. there is a reason nobody did it before, it's lame.
> 
> it's also ironic than hardcore bands are often a bunch of pussy's.



Hatebreed, Terror, and Ligeia aren't exactly a bunch of pussies.


----------



## nespythe (Dec 23, 2008)

silentrage said:


> So in that case Core bands are undoubtedly the worst of the worst, but at least they're original in their fail because they don't base their fail on something else.
> 
> What kinda music do you play?
> Oh i play core.
> ...


Just a shot in the dark here, but I'm guessing you don't listen to much grindcore or crust, or for that matter punk.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Krokus and Winger were mildly metal. Metal is a pretty broad;ly descriptive term. 

And I liked a lot of those hair/glam bands.


----------



## Psyclapse (Dec 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I think Krokus and Winger were mildly metal. Metal is a pretty broad;ly descriptive term.
> 
> And I liked a lot of those hair/glam bands.



They weren't bad bands, there's a reason they were adored by millions of people  I just can't bring myself to call them metal having been raised on Metallica, Black Sabbath and Judas Priest. 

And the image was just the final nail in the coffin IMO. No metalhead ever cared that much about his hair.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 23, 2008)

jymellis said:


> chord- as in "hey man where did you put your guitar chord". its a cable man. its not made out of nylon and for parachuting. its called a cable.



Well, there's also the word cord, which works fine. What irks me is when I'm talking to people in a text based form, and they don't know the difference between cord and chord.



twiztedchild said:


> Crunk Dancing.




That's pretty silly. Still, though, I've got to give it a lot more credit than the picking up quarters and fighting invisible ninjas shit kids do these days.


----------



## sami (Dec 23, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> picking up quarters and fighting invisible ninjas



oh man the visual


----------



## silentrage (Dec 23, 2008)

nespythe said:


> Just a shot in the dark here, but I'm guessing you don't listen to much grindcore or crust, or for that matter punk.



I used to listen to a lot of punk, not so much recently.

I'm not sure what grindcore or crust sounds like to be honest.

But no I wasn't lugging every sub-genre with "core" attached to the end of it into the FAIL category, I was hypothesizing a genre named just "core", lol.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 23, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Here's one that ALWAYS pissed me off. "I'm *PUNK GOTH*" Now how the how can you be Punk and goth? also saying that Green Day is a Punk Goth Band or MCR is a Punk Goth band. When I think goth, I know it might be wrong but, I think of Manson First.



Punk & Goth are pretty much mutually exclusive.

Apart form the cheap sherry and lack of personal hygene, that is.

As a note I'm using the *ahem* traditional definitions of 'punk' (a la Discharge) and goth (a la Fields of the Nephilim), not whateverthefuck people today think it is...  Actually, you get bands like New Model Army who kind of fit both bills but hey.

FWIW wearing black DOES NOT MAKE YOU A FUCKING GOTH!!! Jebus...  Learn the fucking goth 2 step & you'll be half way there. You can't do that then you ain't a frigging goth.

Apology - I tend to use the phrase 'screamo' for most stuf that goes melodicversemelodicverseNEEDLESLYSHOUTYBITmelodicverse etc, because, well, I feel like it.



silentrage said:


> I'm not sure what grindcore or crust sounds like to be honest.



Crust try stuff like Discharge, grindcore early Napalm Death/Carcass, Electro Hippies, Doom, etc... before it all went overly 'metal'.

EDIT: I'm an old git and it probably shows.


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 23, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Hatebreed, Terror, and Ligeia aren't exactly a bunch of pussies.



I was just gonna say, hardcore used to be a bunch of angry white guys showing how angry they were through simple chord-based metal music  

I guess the main distinction between old hardcore and new hardcore is that new hardcore can be lumped into the "HXC" category, as that's where all the pussies and wannabe metal players are at, while I still consider hardcore to be bands like Hatebreed and the like.

One of my pet peeves is where some noobs will call feedback reverb, at which I'll just look at the fool and shake my head  Also, not really music terminology but I hate when people use soooo many effects and think that the resulting sound is "cool" or "trippy", when you can't even tell what's going on due to the amount of stuff going on at once. Sometimes its cool, sure, but from what I have seen they usually have no idea what they're doing with no sense of what each control is doing.


----------



## Psyclapse (Dec 23, 2008)

HamBungler said:


> I was just gonna say, hardcore used to be a bunch of angry white guys showing how angry they were through simple chord-based metal music
> 
> I guess the main distinction between old hardcore and new hardcore is that new hardcore can be lumped into the "HXC" category, as that's where all the pussies and wannabe metal players are at, while I still consider hardcore to be bands like Hatebreed and the like.



Wannabe hardcore guys make me laugh because a few years back my friend and I were running sound at a shitty little venue for a band called Rose Funeral. The first thing they said when they took the stage was, "WE WANT TO SEE SOME FUCKING CARNAGE AND DESTRUCTION TONIGHT!!" and they continued with their set. Well, about 20-30 minutes in, one of the idiot hardcore kids in the crowd punched another guy in the face while doing his stupid hardcore "dance" and a fight broke out. The fight ended up on the stage and immediately the band's tone changed to, "C'mon guys knock it off, if you're gonna fight do it outside so we can play." 

Now if the singer was a real hardcore motherfucker he would have jumped in the fight and showed those tards how it's done. Just funny how people like to label themselves and then not even live up to it.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 23, 2008)

Psyclapse said:


> Just funny how people like to label themselves and then not even live up to it.


It was funny at first but now I think it's just sad...


----------



## Psyclapse (Dec 23, 2008)

silentrage said:


> It was funny at first but now I think it's just sad...


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2008)

Genres. 

Like "core."


----------



## Se7enMeister (Dec 24, 2008)

people that have 1 metal song on there ipod and think they are metal IT PISSES ME THE FUCK OFF
there are way to many preppy white guys at my school who bang power chords (Drop d one finger pussy chords) and call it music. it fucking sucks
there are also a bunch of 'em that think they are shredders, when all they do is play chromatic licks and tremolo picking on the high e string


----------



## DavyH (Dec 24, 2008)

Sub-sub-sub-sub-genres.

Metal/not Metal.

There.


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 24, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> How you go. Crunk Dancing.




someone needs to overdub some fucking insane death metal on that vid.


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 24, 2008)

Goth grew out of punk. Far from mutually exclusive.

And what's really hilarious is that A) you kids were listening to Korn by choice and B) you're dissing ANYONE's music.

People throwing around the word "satanic" like it means something. How do you classify music as "satanic?" And what fucking difference does it make? Are you seriously scared of a band that makes their music as ritual worship of Satan? Do you think they're going to murder your family or something?

Blah.
I always liked crunk dancing :/ it reminds me of noise.

Speaking of which, people who call their music "noise" because they've got lots of effects. You can call Sonic Youth "noise rock" or whatever you want, but it's not noise, it's still music. Also the term "noise music" (thanks, Wikipedia). Noise is noise.

People who treat Dethklok as a legitimate band. It's not any better than the shitty bedroom black metal project down the street, and the vocals are probably worse.

Lots of other shit that I'd normally be too polite and mature to bitch about if I'd slept in the past two days 

The contrary motion complaint has value, though, you can work that stuff effectively in metal. Constant root notes in the bass get fucking old. Also, most metal guitarists couldn't play over changes if you spent 2 hours explaining each chord 

Oh, also people who're obsessed with fucking metal. Like people who say "it's not just a genre it's a way of life." Fucking hell, grow some horizons! Why are metalheads so narrowminded? And always drunk? I hate drunk people. 

I even hate it when I get a call from a bunch of drunk people on Midwinter telling me that I should be drinking and I need to cast runes and do some spells with them and I'm not obeying Odin's commands.
Seriously?? I don't tolerate that shit from Christians and I ain't gonna tolerate it from any other fucking group, even if I have a legitimate cultural connection to them, unlike a Hebrew religion. 
Haha, speaking of which, NS kids from non-German cultures (I'm thinking of the Lithuanian Nazis here) who adopt all the symbology of the third Reich. That's MY people's idiocy, if you're going to say your people are better make your own fucking symbols! Also, the people at RAC shows aren't exactly overmen. They're usually drunk, ignorant shit people.

I've gone beyond musical terms, haven't I? Oh well.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 24, 2008)

Well... Abyssalservant... I agree with you on a lot of things but I happen to love KoRn and Dethklok so, er... suck it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, Goth coming from Punk. if you want to think of it that why then it all came from some cave man beating to sticks together millions of years ago. 


As for Dethklok, Yes it started out as a Animated show on Adult swim. How Ever the guy that created it IS trying to make it a real band and has toured already. Not a big tour mostly just schools and the Lyrics are all "Funny" lyrics. Will they ever be a Serious band? No. But who cares  

Korn, Yeah I litened to them by choice. but have you heard alot of the other shitty 90's bands?  Where I grew up I didn't get exposed to all the 90 Metal just the "Nu Metal" and Grunge and I am Glad that phase is finally over by the way 

anyway, I'm done ranting  


*EDIT:*

I thought of something else that annoys me.....When someone says that Dragon Force are talented 


and GoreGrind

*EDIT #2:*

Hardstyle!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 24, 2008)

People that talks about hardrock, when in fact the music they are listening is death metal or metalcore  I hate to talk with people that don't have a clue

The old dilemma about if your insrument is a bass or a guitar. I'm tired of that people that says me "nice bass" fuck off 

Unnecesary breakdowns. Those breakdowns that some bands put on their songs that are forced or that they must put them there. That sound ridiculous, you don't need a breakdowns in every piece of fucking song you make... or 2 or 3 or even 4!

The "Can you do it more melodical?" WTF dude! We are not nightwish. That happened with a death metal band 

metal/hardcore than thou. I can't support that shit.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 24, 2008)

"Melodical"?


----------



## silentrage (Dec 24, 2008)

This thread has become quite theraputical, come on unleash your inner pissed-the-fuck-off guy.


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Dec 24, 2008)

I HATE the word "JAM" when referring to rehearsal!!!
..That shit just drives me nuts- especially when I am trying to up our' game as a band professionally and one of the slack members wants to know when we are "jamming" again- 
I don't say this, because I want to keep a positive vibe- but what I want to say is
"Dude, I have accumulated close to 75K worth of music equipment by busting my ass at like 3 jobs and gone with out food, or any of the other things that most people enjoy at my age- I have no degrees, bad credit, and have lived out of my car to afford most of this stuff..I don't pay 600 bucks a month for a rehearsal space so you can "JAM" when you are not occupied with your failing relationships or addiction to video games!!!....FUCK!!!" 
.....OK ...I feel a bit better
I also love KORN...Sex Pistols,etc, Music for me should be about the way it makes you feel, ...if I feel a release when I listen to something(be it Mozart, Vai, or Techno)
I shouldn't have to consider the level of technical difficulty that it took to play it before I admit that I like it.



silentrage said:


> This thread has become quite theraputical, come on unleash your inner pissed-the-fuck-off guy.


LOL! YES!


----------



## Groff (Dec 24, 2008)

sami said:


> Clavichord. OH TEH NOES I fell and broke my clavichord.



  !!!


----------



## _detox (Dec 24, 2008)

When people call trance or a variation of trance "techno." It really REALLY makes me want to unleash teh fookin' fury.

BAD.

asdglksdng


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 24, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Well, Goth coming from Punk. if you want to think of it that why then it all came from some cave man beating to sticks together millions of years ago.



That's a bit of an exaggeration. What he's talking about is pretty direct. Someone said that goth and punk are mutually exclusive, but goth did come directly from punk. It's not like he's tracing some obscure roots they have in common. One came right from the other, even if they have gone in somewhat different directions since.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 24, 2008)

People who speak musicanese just because they can tend to really annoy me.

"I'm pretty sure he's playing F flat augminished Mixophrygian over that compund dimented chord subject''


----------



## lobee (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't really get annoyed by terminology but like others here I have some pet peeves about people and music. Keep in mind this isn't aimed at anyone here at all, I see this everywhere... 

I hate it when people proclaim how much a band sucks, and how easy it is to play their music. Especially when they're talking about famous bands. Maybe you could analyze what it is people like about that band so much and use parts of it for yourself, and make it yours and become a better musician. IT'S NOT A COMPETITION! I understand not liking something or not getting something, but stop stroking your ego by saying a band is horrible and you could play everything they do. 

I want to see people stop saying "That band sucks" or "This band is so much better than that band" and start seeing more "I don't like their music" instead.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 24, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Crunk is a dance style actually and a retarded one at that.
> 
> Looks like your going in to a seizure if you do it
> 
> ...




This confuses and disturbs me.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Dec 24, 2008)

_detox said:


> When people call trance or a variation of trance "techno." It really REALLY makes me want to unleash teh fookin' fury.
> 
> BAD.
> 
> asdglksdng



It's techno.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 25, 2008)

DR - regarding what you said on blues players... I agree completely. I can't listen to a lot of blues because it conjures up memories of awful hacks who thought that because they had soul they didn't need tuning, technique, or the faintest idea what they're doing. I think some genres - like blues and jass - have the internal structure and complexity to make inclusion in the 'group' a bit differently structured. 

With computers (especially programming, most often in open-source) the label 'hacker' has to be conferred on someone by a recognized community member who already has been labeled that way... so until Buddy Guy walks up to you and says you're a blues player, you're not a blues player.

I can't stand the stuff that's now called 'core' or 'hardcore'. Original 'hardcore' (Minor Threat for the motherfucking win) has energy and sincerity behind it. If you're 14, your influences include anyone who has been called 'punk' by a radio station or MTV, and put the letter X around your name to look cool, you're not 'hardcore'... you're 'asinine' and 'annoying', and should be 'kicked in the balls until they drop and you quit fucking whining, you stupid cunt'.

Jeff


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> That's a bit of an exaggeration. What he's talking about is pretty direct. Someone said that goth and punk are mutually exclusive, but goth did come directly from punk. It's not like he's tracing some obscure roots they have in common. One came right from the other, even if they have gone in somewhat different directions since.



 well still I haven't been in to punk or Goth but still when I first heard the "I'm Punk Goth" statement they were WAY different styles.


----------



## estabon37 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, the competitiveness (Is that a word? No. No, it isn't.) is the biggest problem. It happens on every level, and it's just shit. Whenever I'm in a room with other musicians I find myself in arguments over nothing for no reason I can think of. It starts with....

1) Style of music. Classical, Blues, Jazz, Metal and Rock seems to be the major categories. Once you find yourself near people who stop yelling at you when you mention your preferred style it comes to...

2) Sub-Genres. Always a pain in the arse. Being told to fuck off because I don't know what grind-core means is a bit unneccesary. But if you get through the sub-genre stage it becomes...

3) Individual Bands. "No, Tool aren't Progressive Metal because I don't like them." or "Opeth sucks, they're too predictable." You can't kick a band out of a genre. Trivium play Metal whether you want that to be the case or not. And finally...

4) Instruments. I've seen people who listen to EXACTLY THE SAME SHIT getting stuck into each other because one's a drummer and the other's a singer. Or even the old "ESP guitars suck, therefore you're a shit guitarist. Play Ibanez!".

At the end of the day, aren't we all here for the same reason? Why all this internal bickering? WHY THE FUCK AREN'T WE ALL GETTING TOGETHER TO KICK THE SHIT OUT OF PEOPLE WHO LIKE FOOTBALL!

/rant




  If you don't like At The Drive-In then you suck


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 25, 2008)

Competitiveness _is_ a word, actually.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 25, 2008)

And At The Drive-In sucks.

Additionally, Aussie Rules rocks socks.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 25, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> The various pretentious names people invent for guitar techniques. The worst example I can think of would be an old Shrapnel video where eight-finger tapping was called 'the octodigital technique'.
> .




Remember "Sonic Motion"


----------



## Spondus (Dec 26, 2008)

the term "feeling" and the assumption that anything played with speed lacks it and that to play with it you have to have no musical knowledge and bend the shit out of the pentatonic minor or blues scale.

for example "john petrucci sucks because he doesnt have feeling" gahhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 26, 2008)

Spondus said:


> the term "feeling" and the assumption that anything played with speed lacks it and that to play with it you have to have no musical knowledge and bend the shit out of the pentatonic minor or blues scale.
> 
> for example "john petrucci sucks because he doesnt have feeling" gahhhhh!!!!!!



 That really pisses me off. I got in some argument at thanksgiving this year with some old dude (has never touched an instrument in his life) that was going on about how SRV was and is the greatest guitarist in the world because he plays with more "soul" than anyone else out there. Unless you just learned to play guitar to attempt to pick up chicks or impress people I can't understand how anyone can play without some sort of passion.

More notes per second=more soul per second


----------



## Spondus (Dec 26, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> More notes per second=more soul per second



+1 to that!


----------



## Se7enMeister (Dec 26, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> More notes per second=more soul per second



not necessarily the case, in instances like steve vai or jason becker, or eric johnson, yeah. but the stereotypical chromatic scale playing "shredder" you see in guitar stores dont really abide to that philosophy


----------



## JBroll (Dec 26, 2008)

Most guitarists display about as much 'soul' as the average brick, though, so it's not like boring guitar work is solely the fault of fast playing.

Jeff


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 27, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Most guitarists display about as much 'soul' as the average brick, though, so it's not like boring guitar work is solely the fault of fast playing.
> 
> Jeff



I'd say its the Emo/alternative players fault


----------



## silentrage (Dec 27, 2008)

You can't talk about "soul" unless you've moved past all physical barriers that stand between you and the sound in your head. 
So basically... everyone except Jason Becker are banned from using the word in relation to music. -_-

I'd include people like bach in that list but them iz ded...


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 27, 2008)

Some people think just because you play fast that not every note isnt thought out and has no true emotion behind it. 

I listen to alot of classical piano and those mother fuckers play fast. Everynote is compelling. There are quite a few guitarists that get mislabled simply because they are verocious. People assume they are a one trick pony. I'm not saying you have to play fast to have emotion by any means, just saying it has plenty of places in music. 

Emo, as far as I know, is short for emotive. It WAS something good. Now it has been fucking destroyed by hot topic shoppers. Now anytime you play something with "emotion" your labled a fucking "emo". Emo has changed meanings since it was birthed. Too bad there are also all these random fuckin adj.core bands popping up trying to possess both sides of the fence. Trying to look hardcore and singing winey ass talentless songs is bullshit. But many fall for it. 

Like so many things, it was good when it started. The dust will settle and things will dissolve in the acid of time as "emos" start to have to pay bills and fall out of the target demographic of the companies that abuse their ignorance. Then the next gimmick in line will rise to fuel my hate.


----------



## WillingWell (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, angry bunch here 

Nah but only a few things get on my nerves. I really loathe it when someone refers to a guitar as a "22-fretter" or "24-fretter", etc. It just sounds so stupid to me, it really is a pet peeve. Same goes for adding the -er suffix on anything. "7-stringer" "6-stringer". Irks me something awful.

Uh, there's a store owner around here that uses the word "toneful" like it's going out of style. Like, what the shit does that even mean. Toneful? My farts are toneful when I squeeze my ass just right. I mean come on.

Other than that, not really anything. I don't get the hate on the word "jam". I use it all the time, to me it just means playing music, usually in a relaxed atmosphere, having a good time, but as this thread displays we all interpret things differently.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 29, 2008)

Psyclapse said:


> Wannabe hardcore guys make me laugh because a few years back my friend and I were running sound at a shitty little venue for a band called Rose Funeral. The first thing they said when they took the stage was, "WE WANT TO SEE SOME FUCKING CARNAGE AND DESTRUCTION TONIGHT!!" and they continued with their set. Well, about 20-30 minutes in, one of the idiot hardcore kids in the crowd punched another guy in the face while doing his stupid hardcore "dance" and a fight broke out. The fight ended up on the stage and immediately the band's tone changed to, "C'mon guys knock it off, if you're gonna fight do it outside so we can play."
> 
> Now if the singer was a real hardcore motherfucker he would have jumped in the fight and showed those tards how it's done. Just funny how people like to label themselves and then not even live up to it.



Rose Funeral is from here. I personally like them. Alot. They're better than alot of shitty hardcore bands that come out of cincinnati.


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 29, 2008)

HamBungler said:


> I was just gonna say, hardcore used to be a bunch of angry white guys showing how angry they were through simple chord-based metal music



Not quite.

Hardcore used to be a bunch of punks, pissed off at punk becoming just another trend and fashion statement. They dropped the spiked hair image, just dressed like regular joes, and upped the tempo. This gave birth to bands such as Minor Threat, Black Flag, Bad Brains, etc.


----------



## oompa (Dec 29, 2008)

all the jazz-word genres. core genres. random notes are not jazz. and if it has the core of something, why not just call it that something. and hardcore is the worst. when i was 13 hardcore was like.. rave/techno music. my dad refer's to hardcore as ~ rough dirty fast rock from the late 70's/early 80s. both as if its understood that hardcore is rock, or hardcore is techno.

and the way some people use the word "riff" to the point where there is no need to call a melody melody anymore, lets just call someone playing a part of twinkle twinkle on a piano "riffing it out" and remove the term "playing a melody".


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone under the age of 20 talking about their favorite music. No one has their own true grasp of the music they actually like until they've matured enough to stop willingly subjecting themselves to MTV...

Like people with iPods full of songs that are only ever played on the radio. It's infuriating. STOP LETTING PEOPLE TELL YOU WHAT GOOD MUSIC IS!!! Decide for yourself you weak minded CUNT!

Seriously. I listened to whatever was on the radio, or whatever my brother happened to be listnening to, or whatever was on much music until i was like 17 or 18 years old. Even now i find myself looking at my iTunes list going "why the fuck is this even on here?"

I listen to power metal. I like Sonata Arctica, and Kamelot. I also like a handful of dimmu borgir, and yes, god forbid, cradle of filth songs. I also listen to Nightcore, and Riyu Kosaka. I listen to great big sea at least once a day. I know what i like when i hear it, and i listen to it. If not, I delete that shit and move on. I hate having bands crammed down my throat by television and the media. Though, on occasion something shows up on tv and makes me go..."Holy shit! That sounded tolerable...might have to check that out."

So far in my musical career I've learned almost everything i know on my own. I bought my guitars because i spent a whole week walking an hour downtown every day to play the guitars in the shops. By the time i was done I'd played, extensively just about every guitar i could get my hands on until i decided what i wanted. I was not as thorough with my amp choice however. Which was something of a *plugs in* Chug-chugga-chug chug chugga-chugga-chugga-chugga...*scoops the EQ and repeats chuging* "how much? 1200? ok see you tomorrow" Good thing Arch enemy had the Peavey endorsement at the time, AND that the amp still sounds good to this day...

I mean really. Make up your own damn mind! I bought my Ibanez becasue it was the best guitar I could find, that i could actually afford. I bought a mesa/boogie dual rec last year, because, hell, everyone plays Mesa. (Gave into the inner fanboi) I HATED that shit. Fuckin awful. So I gave it the boot.

I held off trying Jazz III's because I didn't wanna jump on another bandwagon. THe day i did, I hated the feel, but i noticed my guitar playing instantly improved tonaly. The picks sound better. So i went and i bought every different pick i could find to try them out. I eventually picked Jazz III Ultex, as the best sounding, and just learned to use the tiny little bastards...I'll never look back.

I could go on and on in this fashion. But the long and short is I made up my own damn mind. It breaks my heart to see people that don't know enough being pressured into buying something simply because of a brand, or because someone else uses it. I'm not say I've never done it. But I learned the hard way, and got severely lucky.

Learn from my mistakes, and everyone else's. Yes, your friend has a an EC-1000 with BKP's in it. But don't just get what he has...look around, listen, research. Try a different combo. Iv the other combinations don't feel/sound right, then maybe his set-up IS perfect for you.

This is the same reason I'll never buy a CD because one song was good. Case-in-point: Sonata Arctica's Unia. IMO only one truly "good" song on the CD, and sadly, it was the one they shot a video for, which i watched, loved, and then wasted $20 buying the CD.

FUck me I'm ranting...I have no idea what point i was trying to make anymore...I'm done waiting for my laundry to dry, so I'm gonna go get it and then go to bed.

So maybe a quick wrap up. Don't buy shit just because people say it's good. Opinions are like assholes; Everyone's got one, and most of em stink. Try it out for yourself, and decide then. Don't be stupid, and for GOODNESS SAKE, stop watching television.

I think that's it...

EDIT: I also hate when people call it "guitar wire"

"guitar cord" also makes me angry. It's a cable, or even guitar cable. "patch cord" is acceptable. But since it's technically an "Instrument Cable", if you say it again i'll bludgeon you to death with your own terminologically incorrect douche-baggery.

Mis-pronouncing brand names erks me too. it's aye-banez, not ih-banez.

And don't bash other people's music. You may not like it, but someone else does. every band you like, someone hates. 

"I do not like Rap. I find their lyrics to be offensive, and sexist, if not completely unvarrying between the themes of hoes, cars, weed, alcohol, n-----ers, and being a "gangsta". Furthermore, the actual "music" part of the music is usually something along the lines of a single drum beat looped over a series or rather uniteresting melodies, often taken directly from other bands and well known melodies from children's/classical music."

as opposed to 

"Rap fucking sucks. People who listen to it are stupid wannabe thugs. It's just the same shit over and over again."

You may have noticed the subtle differences between the two. But this kind of thing can mean the difference between having a coinversation, and being banned for having an argument over something completely arbitrarial.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 1, 2009)

The 20-year-old thing is a waste. People older than 20 still get their tastes spoon-fed to them, people under 20 can still be independent. Everything would be much better without that first statement - I'm 20, haven't touched MTV with a stick in years, and have matured more than enough to know what I like.

Jeff


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 1, 2009)

JBroll said:


> The 20-year-old thing is a waste. People older than 20 still get their tastes spoon-fed to them, people under 20 can still be independent. Everything would be much better without that first statement - I'm 20, haven't touched MTV with a stick in years, and have matured more than enough to know what I like.
> 
> Jeff



That's my point. Most people over 20 have matured to the point that they realize television and advertising is merely a tool to make them buy shit. Not to say that people younger than this aren't still independent. But i can bet that the target audience for mtv and much music isn't in the 25-40 year old age group.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 1, 2009)

That's not true down here... either it happens well before then or it doesn't happen at all with most Americans... bastards.

Jeff


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 1, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Mis-pronouncing brand names erks me too. it's aye-banez, not ih-banez.



Actually, Ibanez, being a _Spanish_ word, should be pronounced "ih-banez" and not "eye-banez".


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 1, 2009)

I hate music elitism. Like those pricks who claim that hardcore (I mean the new stuff- As Blood Runs Black, Architects) or metalcore is not metal because they don't like it or they don't like the way the bands dress. Don't worry, just because I listen to it, it doesn't make you any less manly. Go and drink beer and listen to Slayer if you want to, I don't care.

That brings me to another thing, I hate the general 'metalhead' attitude. "UUHHH LETS DRINK BEER AND HAVE LONG HAIR AND EVERYTHING WHICH ISN'T METAL IS SHIT". Grow up, seriously.

EDIT: Thought of something else. When people who play blues or anything with 'feeling' abuse shredders or anyone who plays fast. I saw a huge SRV fan call Yngwie Malmsteen crap and sloppy the other day. Yngwie is an amazing player whether you like his music or not. Stop making stupid statements when you don't actually have a clue about what you're talking about.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 1, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> That's my point. Most people over 20 have matured to the point that they realize television and advertising is merely a tool to make them buy shit. Not to say that people younger than this aren't still independent. But i can bet that the target audience for mtv and much music isn't in the 25-40 year old age group.



I was a classical snob by the time I was 9, and only strictly listened to classical. I used to ridicule all other forms of music, including my parents choices. In a way, it was backwards; I matured to accept less complex music, and music complex in different ways (metal, jazz, ethnic music).

And I still ridicule pop and rap


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jan 1, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Actually, Ibanez, being a _Spanish_ word, should be pronounced "ih-banez" and not "eye-banez".



Someone once thought I was a classical guitarist cause of my "Eebanyez" shirt.

I threw him the horns and then pulverized his intestine 

[action=HammerAndSickle]wonders if he's doin it rite.[/action]


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 1, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Mis-pronouncing brand names erks me too. it's aye-banez, not ih-banez.





ZeroSignal said:


> Actually, Ibanez, being a _Spanish_ word, should be pronounced "ih-banez" and not "eye-banez".



Down here, everybody pronounces it Ibañez (ee-bah-nyes).


----------



## Luan (Jan 1, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Actually, Ibanez, being a _Spanish_ word, should be pronounced "ih-banez" and not "eye-banez".



WIN 

I hate every musical term.
Why the fuck a chord is major, minor, augmented or diminished?
And why the fuck a maj7 means 1 3 5 7 and "7" alone means 1 3 5 b7
why the fucking greek names of the modes? they aren't even greek.
Polyrhythm. What the fuck does that word mean? multiple rhythms? and why it's used when there are different meters at the same time? shouldn't that be polymeter?
In spanish, the word "loco" (that comes from italian) means "crazy", so the first time someone sees that is like WTF.
So, again: 
I hate every fucking musical term.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 1, 2009)

Major, minor, augmented, diminished - major and minor seem arbitrary, but when you increase (augment) or decrease (diminish) an interval between notes that isn't usually tampered with you get augmented and diminished chords. 'Major' was somehow widespread enough to be considered the 'natural' base, and 'minor' was defined relative to it.

Maj7 and 7 - you could also say Dom7 (for Dominant 7); the 7th is what identifies the first and fourth modes from the fifth, as they share the same basic triad but have different sevenths. Fucking this up makes for uglies all over. Min7 would mean a minor chord with a seventh tacked on, and the 7 vs. Maj7 (or 7 vs. 'triangle thing', as seen in jazz sheets) is a matter of convention.

Greek modes - they aren't Greek, but the names have been around for over a millenium and there's no need to rename them because they sound like intelligent things and musicians need all the help they can get there.

Polyrhythm - meters are chosen for clarity, not because there is one and only one way to write a given rhythm. Polymeter is, however, used as well.

These musical terms, while annoying, are still necessary until you learn how to speak sheet music. Good luck describing a chord progression verbally without them...

Jeff


----------



## Luan (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, I hate chords symbols as well.
When you have 4 notes that don't make a triad, you have to lie, Cmaj7#11/G just for the notes G C E F#. Great!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 1, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Anyone under the age of 20 talking about their favorite music. No one has their own true grasp of the music they actually like until they've matured enough to stop willingly subjecting themselves to MTV...



I'm 17 and I established my own musical taste at 15. I think what you really meant to say is all of the preppy kids who think stuff like Buckcherry and Saving Able or whatever the fuck they are are heavy metal. You can still be young and have your own musical taste developed. I haven't listened to an actual radio station since I got my car. It's always a CD. So this is not all true.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 1, 2009)

Luan said:


> Well, I hate chords symbols as well.
> When you have 4 notes that don't make a triad, you have to lie, Cmaj7#11/G just for the notes G C E F#. Great!



Actually, that's an inverted C with an added #4. It might help to learn the notation a bit more before complaining about it.

Jeff


----------



## Luan (Jan 1, 2009)

I know what it is, did I said I didn't?
Did you realize no matter how you write the symbol, you don't say exactly which notes does the chord have, and in which order, so you can't put the linear movements of the voices in a chord progression written that way???
Plus, quartal chords? how would you write them?


----------



## JBroll (Jan 1, 2009)

CMaj7#11/G would actually have a C, D, E, F#, G, and B. Wrong chord.

You can refer to the inversions in a standard way if you absolutely must - permute the main notes, and the additional note will be put wherever it sounds best by any competent player.

Jeff


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 4, 2009)

I dont know about all of you, but i cant stand the word "core". I have heard some of the stupidest stuff ever. Mathcore, prepcore,emocore,metalcore,grindcore . That is like the gaytarded thing ever. I think anybody who actually uses the term emocore to describe their music should just be immediately beaten down. I once heard somebody refer to dashboard confessional as acousticore. So so lame.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 4, 2009)

That reminds me, "cyber-athletes". 
/thread

well, not this thread but one in a parallel universe where we talk about all terminology.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 4, 2009)

HamBungler said:


> I was just gonna say, hardcore used to be a bunch of angry white guys showing how angry they were through simple chord-based metal music



I thought the term was coined for the DC Punk scene in the 80's. You know: Black Flag, et al. The era that spawned Henry Rollins.

As for the -core thing. It's not the genre, it's the awful "me too" cliches that bands will do solely to get attention from the -core crowd. Breakdowns are gimmicky, and most serve no purpose outside starting the ninja-dbz battles at shows..


----------



## JBroll (Jan 4, 2009)

^This.

Jeff


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 4, 2009)

The word "technical" i feel is thrown around a lot these days to the point where it is basically meaningless. The term itself is useless on its own without some reference point.



ZeroSignal said:


> "Melodical"?



 excellent band name

The term "jazz theory" and people avoiding it and classical theory because they don't play/like either genre. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 5, 2009)

"wah wah bar" i'll fucking kill you if you call it that

people who confuse CoF with black metal 

"pinch" harmonics. what pinching going on??? pitch harmonics sounds alot better

i heard some asshole say "I swept picked this..." ...swept picked???? sweep picked possibly, but...swept picked?

old fucks who call electronic chromatic tuners "digis" when someone says "a digi" i think of a digital scale, the kind fo weighing things. sorry.

die hard band enthusiasts who have to go to a music store in their favorite horrible band's bandshirt and play the same band's guitarist's sig guitar and play that same band's horrible songs horribly. (cough A7X, cough)



poopyalligator said:


> I dont know about all of you, but i cant stand the word "core". I have heard some of the stupidest stuff ever. Mathcore, prepcore,emocore,metalcore,grindcore . That is like the gaytarded thing ever. I think anybody who actually uses the term emocore to describe their music should just be immediately beaten down. I once heard somebody refer to dashboard confessional as acousticore. So so lame.



THIS


----------



## JBroll (Jan 5, 2009)

Because you're reducing the vibration of the string (by stopping any overtones whose frequency is not an integer multiple of the lowest frequency with a node near the 'pinch' point) pinch is actually fairly accurate... and you could just pretend anyone saying 'pinch' is actually saying 'pitch' very nasally.

Math metal has started getting on my nerves recently, mainly because most people using the term (being a subset of 'most people') have no idea what math actually is - "yo, it has, like, numbers and shit" does not make something mathematical.

Jeff


----------



## hairychris (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually I say what I like because _I have no fucking idea what I'm on about..._


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

it bothers me when ppl who don't play guitar call anything u play on it a riff... whether it be a riff... run... lick... whatever... they just call it all the same thing... i never correct them though because that would be an all day event...



JBroll said:


> Actually, that's an inverted C with an added #4. It might help to learn the notation a bit more before complaining about it.
> 
> Jeff



man... u r one anal bastard...



ZeroSignal said:


> Actually, Ibanez, being a _Spanish_ word, should be pronounced "ih-banez" and not "eye-banez".



in spanish it would be pronounced "ih-BAN-yez"... it's actually spelled Ibañez...



Spondus said:


> the term "feeling" and the assumption that anything played with speed lacks it and that to play with it you have to have no musical knowledge and bend the shit out of the pentatonic minor or blues scale.
> 
> for example "john petrucci sucks because he doesnt have feeling" gahhhhh!!!!!!







wammy_bar said:


> black people on pcp



not cool....


----------



## Flux_Architect (Mar 31, 2009)

This isn't really "terminology"....but I hate it when you ask someone what kind of music that they listen to....and they say "I listen to pretty much everything". You can tell that have no real "investment" in music at all.

Oh wow..I didn't know that public radio was that diverse. 

I have devoted a great amount of time to trying to listen to "everything" and it's pretty much impossible. But I definitely have a diverse collection, as I'm sure most of the people on here do.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

but i DO listen to almost everything...

and i mean almost everything... anything from david bowie... to miles davis... to stanley jordan... to bela fleck (and the flecktones)... to meshuggah... to necrophagist... back to whitney houston... andrea bocelli... nightwish... wu-tang... atmosphere... racer x... kc and the sunshine band... earth wind and fire... barry white... sizzla... capleton... and anything else that i think sounds good regardless of the genre...

i get what you're saying but i think you have to take into consideration who's saying it, ya know?


----------



## Flux_Architect (Mar 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> but i DO listen to almost everything...




I don't mean the people on here....you are most likely "devoted" to music..
and I'm sure that you have pretty much listened to "everything". Musicians always dig pretty deep to find what they want to hear IMO.

I mean your standard non-musician pop radio listener that claims to listen to everything....but then says that they like the new Kelly Clarkson...

You know what I mean? 

EDIT: I hate it when someone says that they listen to pretty much everything.....and what they really mean is that they have no real "investment" in music, so "everything" is whatever happens to be on the radio. Ok. I'll shut up now and get back to work.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

Flux_Architect said:


> I don't mean the people on here....you are most likely "devoted" to music..
> and I'm sure that you have pretty much listened to "everything". Musicians always dig pretty deep to find what they want to hear IMO.
> 
> I mean your standard non-musician pop radio listener that claims to listen to everything....but then says that they like the new Kelly Clarkson...
> ...



usually when i hear someone like that say that they listen to "everything" i insert "on the radio" in my head at the end of the statement... 

kinda like how you're supposed to say "in bed" after reading a fortune cookie


----------



## Flux_Architect (Mar 31, 2009)

I do listen to everything on the radio in bed. 

Especially Polish Drum and bass shreddy ambient trip-hop techno crunk punk goth math science metal CORE.

WTF?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

Flux_Architect said:


> I do listen to everything on the radio in bed.
> 
> Especially Polish Drum and bass shreddy ambient trip-hop techno crunk punk goth math science metal CORE.
> 
> WTF?



im not sure you caught exactly what i meant... 

but anyway... i just thought of another gripe...

im tired of these suburban white kids (hate to single out a race but these r the only ones i see) who think it's cool to listen to reggae music cuz they smoke herb at parties on the weekend and they get all decked out in rasta colors and don't even know what the fuckin' colors mean...

and then proceed to listen to ska bands that just talk about smokin' weed all day... ska != reggae... they sound similar but it's not the same... and rasta isn't all about smokin' herb... i swear if i see bob marley's face on one more fuckin' herb grinder or if i see one more red green and gold pot leaf i think i might fuckin kill someone...


----------



## Flux_Architect (Mar 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> im not sure you caught exactly what i meant...




Sorry...really bad joke. But I got what you meant.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

Flux_Architect said:


> Sorry...really bad joke. But I got what you meant.



ahh... the ambiguity of a text based convo...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 31, 2009)

Flux_Architect said:


> I do listen to everything on the radio in bed.
> 
> Especially Polish Drum and bass shreddy ambient trip-hop techno crunk punk goth math science metal CORE.
> 
> WTF?



Holy crap! I thought I was the only one?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pufSYjhcPYo


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh dear, this thread has really brough out the stupidity of SS.org.

I'm not happy guys.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFAVxaEc9JQ


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LDkJfbyVTs



ZeroSignal said:


>



that's a tiny bit creepy...


----------



## yingmin (Mar 31, 2009)

Way too often, I hear customers use the term "amp" when what they mean is "watt".

"So this Fender is fifteen amps?"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Way too often, I hear customers use the term "amp" when what they mean is "watt".
> 
> "So this Fender is fifteen amps?"



people say that? and you let them live?


----------



## JBroll (Mar 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> man... u r one anal bastard...



Why is that? He didn't name the chord right, and then he proceeded to complain about the name of the chord. *Nothing* about that makes sense.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Why is that? He didn't name the chord right, and then he proceeded to complain about the name of the chord. *Nothing* about that makes sense.
> 
> Jeff



get over it...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jeff was actually correct.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Jeff was actually correct.



that's fine... we've already gone through this people... can everyone get over this please?


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 31, 2009)

When people say their guitar has a "Rosewood neck" or an "Ebony neck". It's a fucking fretboard, not a neck.


----------



## JakeRI (Mar 31, 2009)

jymellis said:


> chord- as in "hey man where did you put your guitar chord". its a cable man. its not made out of nylon and for parachuting. its called a cable.



Cord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"In electronics, a cable"


----------



## JBroll (Mar 31, 2009)

I am. An error was made, it has been corrected, and everyone was over it until you bumped a thread almost three months after its last activity to throw that out.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

ok... whatever i'm really done talking about this...


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 31, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> When people say their guitar has a "Rosewood neck" or an "Ebony neck". It's a fucking fretboard, not a neck.



+1, unless their guitar actually had a rosewood neck, which seems rather odd


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 31, 2009)

I havent read the whole thread but doubt anyone mentioned this. I cant stand it when rappers or hip hoppers say stuff like "you ready to rock out tonight" or "lets rock this place". I never got the reference to rocking out to rap or hip hop. I just dont get it. Know what I mean?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 31, 2009)

I fucking hate it when people try to be nice and ask me about my band and what style of music I play, and I always say 'rock' because I know if I say black metal they will look at me very confused and continue to pretend that they care.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

^ haha


----------



## Benjo230 (Mar 31, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I fucking hate it when people try to be nice and ask me about my band and what style of music I play, and I always say 'rock' because I know if I say black metal they will look at me very confused and continue to pretend that they care.



Lol, that reminds me of when our band was playing an outdoor beer festival (We were a metal band...surounded by about 6 folk bands, quite a sight ) and my dad's friends were going down, and he told them we sound like The Grateful Dead 

We've been asked to play the same festival again this year


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 31, 2009)

my band has folk metal incoporated into our sound, can you ask if we can play?


----------



## Shinto (Mar 31, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Mis-pronouncing brand names erks me too. it's aye-banez, not ih-banez.


I'm pretty sure the Spanish and the Japanese would pronunciate ih-banez. That's like mis-pronouncing Ryu: it's Ree-oo, not Rye-oo.
/rant


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 31, 2009)

clearly we have a gamer who loves his fighters!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ok... whatever i'm really done talking about this...



First you bump an old thread, insult someone and now you decide your done talking about it. I'll be really happy when you get bansauce poured on you.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 31, 2009)

Luan said:


> WIN
> 
> I hate every musical term.
> Why the fuck a chord is major, minor, augmented or diminished?
> ...



Just as a bit of trivia, in the development of tonal harmony the 7 chord came first, as in "dominant seven." It's called a dominant seven because it arises from the diatonic construction of a seventh chord based on the "dominant" scale tone (5). The five was the first (and most used) seventh because it originally arose on accident - a nonchord tone in between the five and one happened to make a seventh.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> First you bump an old thread, insult someone and now you decide your done talking about it. I'll be really happy when you get bansauce poured on you.



look man... this didn't involve you for one...

second of all it's been over for HOURS... 

just let it go... i saw a post... thought it was a bit anal and i made a comment... i didn't know you guys would still be bitchin' about it.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 21, 2010)

_EDIT: Just realized I posted in a semi-ancient thread. Don't know what I did that made it look like it was recent._




Toshiro said:


> I thought the term was coined for the DC Punk scene in the 80's. You know: Black Flag, et al. The era that spawned Henry Rollins.


Major mixing of sub-genres and scenes here. Black Flag, Circle Jerks, Suicidal Tendencies, etc. were So Cal Punk. Bad Brains was from D.C., but we referred to them as speedcore. The only recognizable sub-genre that you could say came from from the D.C area was "Straight Edge". Unfortunately, unless you follow the sub-genre, the only Straight-Edge-ish bands you'd likely recognize are Minor Threat and Fugazi.

Ray


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 21, 2010)

Shinto said:


> I'm pretty sure the Spanish and the Japanese would pronunciate ih-banez. That's like mis-pronouncing Ryu: it's Ree-oo, not Rye-oo.
> /rant



Theres a baseball player for the phillies with the last name ibanez and for all we know he's a direct descendant. 

And they all pronounce his name ee-bon-yez or something to that effect. Considering its a spanish name I would assume the spanish pronunciation would be correct 


Lol old threads <3 This was fun to read a bit of though.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 21, 2010)

Shinto said:


> I'm pretty sure the Spanish and the Japanese would pronunciate ih-banez.


+1
Ibanez come from the spanish last name Ibañez, sounds like...IH-BANEE-AEZ OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.


----------



## liquidcow (Jan 21, 2010)

Ibanez.... if it were a spanish word, then I dunno quite how it would be pronounced. If it were a Japanese word (I know it's not) it would be ih-bah-nez. Eye-bah-nez is probably wrong but it's how everyone says it. I would feel stupid saying it differently now.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 21, 2010)

You know what music terminology bugs me? When people refer to gallops as triplets


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 21, 2010)

Something that bothers me is when a band writes about stuff and just does it because it sounds cool...Case and Point: I attended a show that included Born of Osirus (sp???) A friend and I spotted a couple members, approached, and we started to talking. I'm not that into the band, haven't been exposed to them much, the friend accompanying me told me they wrote about Sumerian mythology a lot. I love the shit out of some lost civilizations, so I started to talk about some stuff which I thought they might have something cool to say about...They had no idea what I was talking about. I guess it is just a cool subject to write about...Makes me wonder how many rappers are full of shit...haha.

And that little "n" with the squiggle is pronounced like in "el nino", almost like it were spelled "el ninyo"


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 21, 2010)

I cant stand when people call guitars "Axes".


----------



## Shinto (Jan 21, 2010)

Actually, I went to Japan this past summer and found out that they actually pronounce Ibanez as eye-bah-knee-zoo (the oo is almost silent, like desu). It really threw me off when I first went to the guitar stores.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 21, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You know what music terminology bugs me? When people refer to gallops as triplets


Well, the can of worms has been opened...


Flat fretboards being called Zero-radius. They're either infinite radius, no radius or non-radiused. NULL is not the same as zero.
Anything with hammer-ons or pull-offs being called Legato, especially since 99% of hammer-on/pull-off/tapping runs are very Staccato.
"Flamenco Guitar" -- Flamenco is the dance, any instrumentation behind it is secondary.
Vibrato bridges/tailstock being called Tremolos.
Any steady, fast, equal note duration, passage being called Tremolo.
That last one I'll let pass because on an acoustic guitar, that's the only way you can do "a slow variation in volume", but with an electric, you can do a volume swell, which can be a true tremolo.

Ray


----------



## JBroll (Jan 21, 2010)

ElRay said:


> Major mixing of sub-genres and scenes here. Black Flag, Circle Jerks, Suicidal Tendencies, etc. were So Cal Punk. Bad Brains was from D.C., but we referred to them as speedcore. The only recognizable sub-genre that you could say came from from the D.C area was "Straight Edge". Unfortunately, unless you follow the sub-genre, the only Straight-Edge-ish bands you'd likely recognize are Minor Threat and Fugazi.
> 
> Ray



Not sure I could go with Fugazi being 'straight edge', but otherwise that's it.

Jeff


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 21, 2010)

Minor Threat was straight edge. Fugazi was awesome.

annoying terms

Djent

and

Emo (the horrible abuse and mislabeling)

and

i hate that if you say "heavy rock" or "hard rock" people immediately ask "Like Nickelback"

no NOT like fucking Nickelback.


----------



## liquidcow (Jan 21, 2010)

ElRay said:


> "Flamenco Guitar" -- Flamenco is the dance, any instrumentation behind it is secondary.



Hmm, that sounds kind of dubious to me. It's a bit like saying there's no style of music called 'waltz' because a waltz is a dance. Flamenco refers to the dance and the style of music that goes with it. If the music was secondary then you'd see people doing flamenco to drum and bass.



> Emo (the horrible abuse and mislabeling)
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Totally agreed on emo, the word should be banned as it has lost all meaning.

I've had exactly the same thing with the Nickelback reference, that's really weird....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 21, 2010)

i just get annoyed when people throw around useless terminology in general. there's just so much redundancy in the language.

i think normal musical terminology is a little annoying too though, because i don't know music theory. when someone uses all the difficult synonyms to describe something simple, like "chug this note twice". i like to learn music by watching the other person play, and join in when i get it. if i don't get something, then i just talk to the person about it, like "how many times does X repeat before Y starts" etc. i don't need someone giving me a technical spec sheet of music to get something. i learn good enough "by ear" to get what it is, and i see how it's played by watching the player. simple!

it also annoys me when people make up their own terminology and use it as if it's the right terminology. blech!


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 21, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> and
> 
> i hate that if you say "heavy rock" or "hard rock" people immediately ask "Like Nickelback"
> 
> no NOT like fucking Nickelback.



Nickelback is "butt rock." I don't know who coined the term, but it's perfect: dull-as-dishwater post-grunge that's too heavy to be alt-rock* and not heavy enough to be nu-metal*. Hair metal* was dismissively called "cock rock" in the early 90's and butt rock seems to be the perfect complement (simultaneously an antithesis to it but also a fellow traveler). I guess that would make grunge the taint.

*I know this is a music term thread, so please take my genre names used as "mention" and not "endorsement."


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 21, 2010)

Something that annoys the fuck out of me is the work breakbeat. What the fuck is a breakbeat? A lot of people have told me "It's like what Born of Osiris do." And when I ask "Do you mean a polyrhythmic (sp?) breakdown?" and they look at me like  A fucking drummer told me this one time. 

Also: calling bands like MCR emo. Emo USED to be emotive hardcore. Which was hardcore punk with more emotional lyrics and some softer bits. 

And lastly: "What kind of music do you play" "death metal" "Like BrokenCYDE?" That annoys the living shit out of me. Just because there is (some terrible) screaming, does not make it death metal.

That is all.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 21, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Something that annoys the fuck out of me is the work breakbeat. What the fuck is a breakbeat? A lot of people have told me "It's like what Born of Osiris do." And when I ask "Do you mean a polyrhythmic (sp?) breakdown?" and they look at me like  A fucking drummer told me this one time.
> 
> Also: calling bands like MCR emo. Emo USED to be emotive hardcore. Which was hardcore punk with more emotional lyrics and some softer bits.
> 
> ...



emocore i think you mean. emo was like sunny day real estate or get up kids or the promise ring. def not hardcore. regardless. MCR fucking suck.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 21, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> emocore i think you mean. emo was like sunny day real estate or get up kids or the promise ring. def not hardcore. regardless. MCR fucking suck.


 

Yeah, that. I've alway sheard that genre just referred to as emo. Oh well, it was still better than what "emo" is now.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 21, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> ...What the fuck is a breakbeat? A lot of people have told me "It's like what Born of Osiris do." And when I ask "Do you mean a polyrhythmic (sp?) breakdown?" and they look at me like  A fucking drummer told me this one time...



I thought break beats were like the faster techno beats, like Tony VerdeRosa does...I could have been terribly misinformed, however...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 21, 2010)

Thing that bother me:
-People using "pup" instead of Pickup. Its not a dog. 
-People who bitch about genres/ "I DON'T LIKE TO BE LABELED MAN!" Great. You just labeled yourself. We're humans. We categorize things. Its what we do.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 21, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> emocore i think you mean. emo was like sunny day real estate or get up kids or the promise ring. def not hardcore. regardless. MCR fucking suck.



No, the original term emo was short for "emotional hardcore."


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 21, 2010)

This isn't quite the same thing, but I hate when I hear people complaining about how it's stupid that Ab and G# are called something different because they're the same thing. Yes, in our equal temperament scale, they are the same frequency, but in music theory, they are very different notes.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 21, 2010)

That's something else I hate. music theory. I've been trying to learn it, but I need a teacher so it confuses the shit out of me. I like the idea of it but I don't like it when people talk to me in theory. It's confusing.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 21, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> This isn't quite the same thing, but I hate when I hear people complaining about how it's stupid that Ab and G# are called something different because they're the same thing. Yes, in our equal temperament scale, they are the same frequency, but in music theory, they are very different notes.



THANKYOU!!!!! 

We're in D minor, its a Bb and not an A#!!!!!!


----------



## Bungle (Jan 21, 2010)

liquidcow said:


> Totally agreed on emo, they should all be shot as it has lost all meaning.
> 
> I've had exactly the same thing with the Nickelback reference, that's really weird....


Fixed.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 21, 2010)

auxioluck said:


> When people say their guitar has a "Rosewood neck" or an "Ebony neck". It's a fucking fretboard, not a neck.





scottro202 said:


> +1, unless their guitar actually had a rosewood neck, which seems rather odd











Anyway: Tremelo. It's a vibrato


----------



## Concr3t3 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've never liked the term "ax". It's a fuckin' guitar/bass, not an "ax". An "ax" is what I use to kill...uh...trees.


----------



## _detox (Jan 21, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Something that annoys the fuck out of me is the work breakbeat. What the fuck is a breakbeat? A lot of people have told me "It's like what Born of Osiris do." And when I ask "Do you mean a polyrhythmic (sp?) breakdown?" and they look at me like  A fucking drummer told me this one time.




Breakbeats have nothing to do with Born of Osiris and very little to do with metal. 

Breakbeats are drum beats, the name comes from a part in an older funk song when the music would stop (break) and the rhythm section would play by themselves. 

The most common breakbeat is the Amen break, which is pretty much the basis of every drum and bass song that ever existed. See: 


I don't understand how anyone could possibly call a "polyrhythmic" breakdown a breakbeat.  

Oh well, hope that made sense.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks detox!  
That makes a whole hell of a lot more sense. That's always what I thought it would mean, but a lot of people told me "It's like what Born of Osiris do" The idiocy of people never ceases to amaze.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2010)

Christian Death Metal and Christian Black Metal (Crosstitutes often try to call it "White Metal")
FUCKING FAIL. I won't even get into all the reasons why such an abomination makes no sense.

And whenever you see a band that uses "progessive" and "thrash" often in the same sentence to describe themselves you know it's generic ass "KoRe" crap. Sodom, Toxic Holocaust, Early Slayer and Metallica, all thrash. You? Garbage.

Djent-nuff said

When people describe a tone as "chewy". What the fuck is that? Do you prefer your tone al dente?

Melodic= Generic mess a heavy band is putting out hoping to make it a commercial success. Whenever a band talks shit about "this cd is more melodic" you know where it's going. 

Everything "Core" with the exception of, of course Grindcore. And even Grindcore 99% of the time falls into this. If you hear the word Core you know it'll be shit that makes you violently angry and not in the good way.

And a personal pet peeve, people who use the term "Satanic" to describe their mediocre and childish noise making. Songs about forcing Jesus to suck you off and killing him with a shank made from the bones of his dead and raped mother is NOT Satanic. Throwing pentagrams into everything, trying to sound scary, and saying Satan as often as possible is NOT Satanic. That's just called stupid. The first Satanic "Sin": Stupidity. You've already failed...try again.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 21, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> No, the original term emo was short for "emotional hardcore."



emo was emo.
emocore was emotional hardcore.
emo-punk was...emo punk

now...emo=shit from hot topic


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 21, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> This isn't quite the same thing, but I hate when I hear people complaining about how it's stupid that Ab and G# are called something different because they're the same thing. Yes, in our equal temperament scale, they are the same frequency, but in music theory, they are very different notes.


Also if you are playing anything justly tuned or in a different temperament/tuning system (19TET for instance) G# and Ab won't be the same frequency.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 21, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1826699 said:


> Also if you are playing anything justly tuned or in a different temperament/tuning system (19TET for instance) G# and Ab won't be the same frequency.




Please explain...


Edit::Nevermind, Wiki'd that shit...


----------



## leandroab (Jan 21, 2010)

I hate demisemihemidemisemiquavers


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 21, 2010)

i have to admit "chewy" is something i get when talking about tone 

throaty is another word.

i kinda "see" guitar tones in my head too though. i see the geometric shape of it, kinda like an EQ analyzer/visualizer, but not directly related to the EQ. then i see it as a "thing". for example, Bulb's tone in my head is a chewy, yet tender, orange, see-through square. kinda like a fancy piece of soap, if you know what i mean. it's not like soap in consistency though, it's more like a thick rubber-like jelly kinda thing. and it glows.

yeah, i have weird ways of seeing sound 

just saying that "chewy" is very reasonable to explain a tone in my head. it's something to do with the sound of the strings through the distortion, as well as the general EQ focus of the tone.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 21, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Do you prefer your tone al dente?



hahahahha it´s true.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 21, 2010)

ElRay said:


> _EDIT: Just realized I posted in a semi-ancient thread. Don't know what I did that made it look like it was recent._
> 
> 
> Major mixing of sub-genres and scenes here. Black Flag, Circle Jerks, Suicidal Tendencies, etc. were So Cal Punk. Bad Brains was from D.C., but we referred to them as speedcore. The only recognizable sub-genre that you could say came from from the D.C area was "Straight Edge". Unfortunately, unless you follow the sub-genre, the only Straight-Edge-ish bands you'd likely recognize are Minor Threat and Fugazi.
> ...



Nah, all of those bands fall into the category of hardcore punk, the first wave of hardcore punk at least. Straight Edge isn't a genre of music, it's just a lifestyle that Minor Threat wasn't even intending on spreading. It took hold more in Boston than in DC.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 21, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> i have to admit "chewy" is something i get when talking about tone
> 
> throaty is another word.
> 
> ...



Dude, there is a name for this, 
Synesthesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Theres a whole bunch of weird shit that goes on in the brain pertaining to the senses and what we do and don't percieve...Crazy shit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 21, 2010)

ElRay said:


> Vibrato bridges/tailstock being called Tremolos.



See, I get what people mean when they say this, but the fact is is that it's manufactured, marketed, sold, and is common knowledge that that is what a tremolo is, even if way back in the day they used the wrong term. Using the word triplet actually has a whole different meaning. It's gotten to a point when someone asks a question about triplets you pretty much have to ask them straight up whether they mean a gallop or an actual triplet.

If there were 2 separate entities, 1 being a vibrato bridge and 1 being a tremolo bridge, I would totally agree with that though.


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 21, 2010)

Hatebreed = metal
Hardcore = Sick Of It All,Agnostic Front

Straightedge = Solidarity among talentless pussies.There's a reason Jimi Hendrix,The Beatles,The Beach Boys,The Rolling Stones,early Metallica et al..were innovative and wrote amazing music that has endured..THEY WERE FUCKING WASTED!!

I also hate when people describe riffs as being "chunky".They can be heavy,crushing,devastating..not chunky.Peanut butter can be chunky.3/4 of The View are chunky..Riffs are not.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 21, 2010)

Drop D (or whatever) being used when the guitar is really in D Standard.

And on that same note, people asking what songs they could learn in Drop C when they just said their guitar is in Drop D. Do they not realize that the string pattern is the same?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 21, 2010)

Wang bar, wah bar. - 

Oh and I know it's not terminology but I don't want to bump the ignorant music thread, nor can I be fucked to do so,

"Devin Townsend" "You mean Pete Townsend.."


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2010)

White Cluster said:


> Straightedge = Solidarity among talentless pussies.There's a reason Jimi Hendrix,The Beatles,The Beach Boys,The Rolling Stones,early Metallica et al..were innovative and wrote amazing music that has endured..THEY WERE FUCKING WASTED!!



I'm not edge or anything, but great music can certainly come from sober people.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not edge or anything, but great music can certainly come from sober people.



Sometimes you work better when you're plastered out of your mind.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Sometimes you work better when you're plastered out of your mind.



Emphasis on "sometimes".


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Emphasis on "sometimes".



You're killing my buzz, nerd.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You're killing my buzz, nerd.



Who you calling a nerd?!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2010)

I see your nerd and raise you a crackhead





She has chewy tone!


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 21, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I see your nerd and raise you a crackhead
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'mon Nino...Hook a brother up with a whole turkey or something.


I agree that sober people can make great music but history shows that truly inventive music came from people who tended to partake in "things".Not defending or promoting.Just stating my opinion.Some people that make good music sober made better music trashed..Hello Aerosmith it's the 70's calling.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 21, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Dude, there is a name for this,
> Synesthesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Theres a whole bunch of weird shit that goes on in the brain pertaining to the senses and what we do and don't percieve...Crazy shit.



i know all about synesthesia, and have read alot about it, but i don't have the condition that is usually referred to as synesthesia. i just have a very active processing of audio input. "true" synesthesia means it's visual, as in they actually see all this stuff in front of them, and taste and smell it, as well as feel it's texture. for me it's not that direct, it's more like i imagine it.

whenever i listen to something, my imagination feeds back the resulting imagery, but it never goes past the realm of thought and imagination. it's under my control. for people with the diagnoes type, it's beyond their control, and it becomes part of their real world experience.

it's definitely the same phenomenon though, just in a naturally occuring state. it's something we all have, but not everyone has it to the same degree.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah something like 1 in 23 people have noticeable "symptoms"...I have it sometimes, it's not constant, and it's kinda controlled, although some words and sounds do it unavoidably.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 22, 2010)

Tribal = no


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I see your nerd and raise you a crackhead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see your crackhead, and raise you not one, but THREE deutchbags!!!


----------



## JBroll (Jan 22, 2010)

Deutchbags? 

Jeff


----------



## drmosh (Jan 22, 2010)

jymellis said:


> chord- as in "hey man where did you put your guitar chord". its a cable man. its not made out of nylon and for parachuting. its called a cable.



that's because you're spelling it wrong 
It's "cord", not a "chord" and that is a perfectly acceptable term. I also hate it though 

cord
- 8 dictionary results
noun
1. a string or thin rope made of several strands braided, twisted, or woven together.
*2. Electricity. a small, flexible, insulated cable.*
3. a ribbed fabric, esp. corduroy.
4. a cordlike rib on the surface of cloth.
5. any influence that binds or restrains: cord of marriage.
6. Anatomy. a cordlike structure: the spinal cord; umbilical cord.
7. a unit of volume used chiefly for fuel wood, now generally equal to 128 cu. ft. (3.6 cu. m), usually specified as 8 ft. long, 4 ft. wide, and 4 ft. high (2.4 m × 1.2 m × 1.2 m). Abbreviation: cd, cd.
8. a hangman's rope.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I see your crackhead, and raise you not one, but THREE deutchbags!!!



They look like professional cock warmers.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 22, 2010)

JBroll said:


> Deutchbags?
> 
> Jeff



That made me wonder as well.  I would have said "Guidos". 


On-Topic: My cousin and I constantly have arguments over whether "Technical" is a style or not, I know it's not; but he thinks it is. Really grinds my gears. He sees technical music not as challenging, or the artist's skill being very advanced, but as it's own style of playing.  He also constantly calls the legato runs that Satriani uses "Spider-crawl legato".


----------



## abysmalrites (Jan 22, 2010)

_detox said:


> I don't understand how anyone could possibly call a "polyrhythmic" breakdown a breakbeat.
> 
> Oh well, hope that made sense.



I think the reasoning goes like this: 

"Breakbeat? Breakdown? We do that. We're breakbeat." I also hate when you get myspace deathcore bands that think they're funny and choose breakcore as one of their genres. "Breakcore is a style of *electronic dance music* largely influenced by hardcore techno, drum and bass and industrial music."


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 22, 2010)

abysmalrites said:


> I think the reasoning goes like this:
> 
> "Breakbeat? Breakdown? We do that. We're breakbeat." I also hate when you get myspace deathcore bands that think they're funny and choose breakcore as one of their genres. "Breakcore is a style of *electronic dance music* largely influenced by hardcore techno, drum and bass and industrial music."



that´s pretty funny though


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

JBroll said:


> Deutchbags?
> 
> Jeff



I believe it is douchebags.

I'm assuming "deutchbags" is the German equivalent.


----------



## lobee (Jan 22, 2010)

^That would be "Deutschbäg".

Or you have the ever-rare "Dutchbaag".


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 23, 2010)

"post" [insert genre here]


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 23, 2010)

Shinto said:


> I'm pretty sure the Spanish and the Japanese would pronunciate ih-banez. That's like mis-pronouncing Ryu: it's Ree-oo, not Rye-oo.
> /rant



Actually its a single syllable, pronounced ruhyoo / ryoo


----------



## Shinto (Jan 23, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Actually its a single syllable, pronounced ruhyoo / ryoo


&#12522;&#12517;&#12454;
I don't think so...
(mine wasn't right either )


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 24, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Please explain...
> Edit::Nevermind, Wiki'd that shit...


PH34R |\/|Y L337 |\/|US1C 7H34ORY KN0\/\/L3DG3!!


----------



## Fzau (Jan 24, 2010)

jymellis said:


> chord- as in "hey man where did you put your guitar chord". its a cable man. its not made out of nylon and for parachuting. its called a cable.


 
I'm too lazy to read through the whole thread but it's not a cHord but a cord


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 24, 2010)

ElRay said:


> _EDIT: Just realized I posted in a semi-ancient thread. Don't know what I did that made it look like it was recent._
> 
> 
> Major mixing of sub-genres and scenes here. Black Flag, Circle Jerks, Suicidal Tendencies, etc. were So Cal Punk. Bad Brains was from D.C., but we referred to them as speedcore. The only recognizable sub-genre that you could say came from from the D.C area was "Straight Edge". Unfortunately, unless you follow the sub-genre, the only Straight-Edge-ish bands you'd likely recognize are Minor Threat and Fugazi.
> ...



Bad Brains is probably who I was thinking of. Speedcore? Fuck, the last thing we need is another -core genre. 

To tell you the truth, I fucking hate hardcore, so I'm not an expert. I had friends into these bands in the early 90s.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2010)

DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT


----------



## Abstract_Logic (Jan 24, 2010)

Does anyone hate when someone uses the word "squealy" to describe a pinched harmonic?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 24, 2010)

Abstract_Logic said:


> Does anyone hate when someone uses the word "squealy" to describe a pinched harmonic?


----------



## g93 (Jan 24, 2010)

I haven't read the thread, but I hate people who call metal "screamo". For fucks sake, just cause the vocalist screams does not lump it in with that bullshit!


----------



## McKay (Jan 25, 2010)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> That brings me to another thing, I hate the general 'metalhead' attitude. "UUHHH LETS DRINK BEER AND HAVE LONG HAIR AND EVERYTHING WHICH ISN'T METAL IS SHIT". Grow up, seriously.



 Are you kidding? That's the attraction! That shit is fun, get over yourself. I hate this attitude where people 'grow out' of it. That's just bowing to the pressure of society instead of tackling it face on.

Long hair looks a fucking ton better on stage too. There's a reason all the Deathcore bands are growing their hair long now. It's about power projection (lol aircraft carriers) and representing the music physically.

Something I despise is people who are stuck up about image and how it relates to music. Image is really important if you ever do gigs, which most of us do and adore doing. Image is 50% of what makes people walk away from your gig with a smile on their face. It involves them in an idea, like living in a movie or something. I can't explain it very well. Fashion and image totally change how you enjoy music. It's the same logic as album covers and how the imagery affects what you hear and how it involves you. Go read up on the term 'tartini'.

Is image your clothes? Partially. Image is everything you project aesthetically, from how you carry yourself to your facial expressions and tone of voice.

Project an aura. You're a musician. That used to be something cool.

Connected to that is the attitude that a desire to make amazing music and a conscious approach to maximising physical presence are mutually exclusive. They aren't and nearly every amazing band out there has both.


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 25, 2010)

People using the terms "voicing" and "fingering" interchangeably. They can mean the same thing _sometimes_, but not always.


----------



## McKay (Jan 25, 2010)

Luan said:


> WIN
> 
> I hate every musical term.
> Why the fuck a chord is major, minor, augmented or diminished?
> ...



How's communicating at band practice working out for ya?


----------



## Abstract_Logic (Jan 25, 2010)

how about when someone gauges your skill on guitar and general credibility by asking "dude, can you sweep?"


----------



## McKay (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> And they all pronounce his name ee-bon-yez or something to that effect. Considering its a spanish name I would assume the spanish pronunciation would be correct



Well, you can say McKay loads of different ways (this is the cause of many arguments between families).

Ay like 'eye', ay like 'ee', ay like 'ay' and about fifteen other ways like 'McQue'..  

I'll stick with eye-banez.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 25, 2010)

Abstract_Logic said:


> how about when someone gauges your skill on guitar and general credibility by asking "dude, can you sweep?"



how about when a 62 year old man gauges your skill on guitar and general credibility by asking if you can play the stairway to heaven solo.

I thought he was being fuckin' ironic


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 25, 2010)

McKay said:


> Are you kidding? That's the attraction! That shit is fun, get over yourself. I hate this attitude where people 'grow out' of it. That's just bowing to the pressure of society instead of tackling it face on.
> 
> Long hair looks a fucking ton better on stage too. There's a reason all the Deathcore bands are growing their hair long now. It's about power projection (lol aircraft carriers) and representing the music physically.
> 
> ...


This.


McKay said:


> How's communicating at band practice working out for ya?



I'm guessing a lot of sign language and "Do that thing where you were all like JUNG JUNG WEEE WIDDLY WAAAHHHH"


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jan 28, 2010)

ElRay said:


> Well, the can of worms has been opened...
> 
> 
> Flat fretboards being called Zero-radius. They're either infinite radius, no radius or non-radiused. NULL is not the same as zero.
> ...



Actually I think tremolo picking refers to the violin way of tremolo, not really a change in amplitude so it would be correct


----------



## pink freud (Jan 28, 2010)

McKay said:


> Are you kidding? That's the attraction! That shit is fun, get over yourself. I hate this attitude where people 'grow out' of it. That's just bowing to the pressure of society instead of tackling it face on.



I didn't bow into societal pressure, I just got tired of going om nom nom on my hair at the slightest bit of wind.


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 29, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1826007 said:


> +1
> Ibanez come from the spanish last name Ibañez, sounds like...IH-BANEE-AEZ OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.



Ok, MY TURN.

Even if Ibanez is of spanish descent, the compay was founded and is still located in Japan, so pronouncing anything else unlike japanese is simply impolite and thus, incorrent.

The japanese phonetical alphabets Hiragana and Katakana have no "z". None, nada, so they have to improvise. In other words, the only version doable is i-ba-ne-zu.

- The "i" is like "ih", but really short.
- The "ba" is like "ba" in "barking"
- The "ne" is like "Na" in "Nay"
- The "zu" is more difficult, think of "Su" in "super", but much more faster and more emphasis on the "z" than on the "u".

















I do not hate anything related to music therminology.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 29, 2010)

I think that giving that much of a fuck about a company name is annoying, especially when we have so much trouble pronouncing everything else anyway.

Jeff


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 29, 2010)

JBroll said:


> I think that giving that much of a fuck about a company name is annoying, especially when we have so much trouble pronouncing everything else anyway.
> 
> Jeff



Excuses, excuses


----------



## JBroll (Jan 29, 2010)

Look, the French have two fucking ways to *not pronounce the letter 'h'* - do you really want to turn into them?

Jeff


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 29, 2010)

Duuuuuuuuuude, i was trolling with you. Hence, the ""-smiley.

Of course you pronounce names according to what they are in your own language, that's just common sense. I just wanted to have some fun with the everlasting "how the hell should i pronounce 'Ibanez'"-bandwagon.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm well aware that it was a joke, and responded with a joke about the French. (Why? Because I am fucking *edgy*). 

(I wouldn't use the word 'trolling', by the way.)

Jeff


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2010)

i don´t like it when people that know music theory can´t communicate with people who don´t. and when they think that not knowing music theory makes you a worse musician.


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 29, 2010)

> I'm well aware that it was a joke, and responded with a joke about the French. (Why? Because I am fucking *edgy*).
> 
> (I wouldn't use the word 'trolling', by the way.)
> 
> Jeff




Whops, the joke was on me then


----------



## JBroll (Jan 29, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> i don´t like it when people that know music theory can´t communicate with people who don´t. and when they think that not knowing music theory makes you a worse musician.



I don't like people who can't explain advanced ideas to children who can't form compound sentences, and who think that they're 'smarter' or 'better-educated' or 'growedupper' because their words are big.

(Music theory is a descriptive tool that seems to be the best for conveying a lot of ideas. Basic music theory is practically necessary anyway, and doesn't take long to learn - why do so many people resist so violently?)

Jeff


----------



## loktide (Jan 29, 2010)

music terminology that annoys me:

1. DJENT 

this word has mutated into a new generation of kids trying really hard to imitate bulb/tesseract or whoever got it from meshuggah, instead of being original. it has become a trend, which i personally find as annoying as the metalcore (followed by deathcore) bandwagon


2. (insert genre)-CORE 

do we need a subgenre designation for every possible variation of a fucking metal band? i hate putting bands into preconceived subgenre designations. some deserve it, though.


3. SHRED 

i dislike this word since it's mostly associated with the negative side of 'virtuoso' guitar playing: newbies trying to play sweeps and scales as fast as possible without any musical or rhythmic sense. i don't hate virtuoso playing per se (i love paul gilbert's phrasing), but i hate when both are generalized as _shred_


----------



## marbledbeef (Jan 29, 2010)

loktide said:


> music terminology that annoys me:
> 
> 1. DJENT
> 
> ...



I'm with you on this, I get that people have a need to categorize things, especially cars ferrari testicle'aragofuck 3000 or something but djent sounds like someone smacking their head into a tin shed, not a chunky riff / palm mute.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2010)

JBroll said:


> I don't like people who can't explain advanced ideas to children who can't form compound sentences, and who think that they're 'smarter' or 'better-educated' or 'growedupper' because their words are big.
> 
> (Music theory is a descriptive tool that seems to be the best for conveying a lot of ideas. Basic music theory is practically necessary anyway, and doesn't take long to learn - why do so many people resist so violently?)
> 
> Jeff



same here. i know enough theory to explain the music, but i don´t throw out "augmented 4th over a lydian arpeggiated downstroke blahblah". i know enough to convey what time signature it is, and if you give me a minute i can explain the notes too, but i like layman´s terms better. sometimes it´s easier to say "you´re playing chuggachuggachuggchugg, but it´s actually chuggachuggachuggachugg". i´ve never had problems explaining any music theory to anyone before.

the biggest problem to me is when i play with someone who only sees theory, and i show him a chord, and he goes "oh, that´s nice, what chord is that?" and i go "i dunno!" and he tells me to learn theory. yet i play the chord to a buddy of mine who doesn´t know jack shit about anything, but can play, and he picks it right up and knows it instantly, and even improves upon it and makes variations on it, and puts it in a context.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jan 29, 2010)

along the lines of music theory hate...

I hate when people are like it's a "feel" thing. Yeah, I get that. Now what notes are you actually playing and what time signature is it in? 

As if the "feel" can't be explained in musical notation. If everyone could communicate with notes on paper I think it would save alot of time and headaches. I can "feel" many things but, personally, I like to count to be absolutely sure I know where I'm at. 

So you sit there while someone is trying to explain their genius in terms of this and that and after 30 minutes its like, ok if you just put this on paper we could have saved 30 minutes. Also, it seems like alot of times the person saying it's a "feel" thing will screw it up and never admit it... Then they look at you as if you are the one who messed it up. Spare me...I know how to count.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2010)

i made my own idea in my head of how things relate, so when people don´t get my rhythmical ideas (drummers, funny enough!), like polymetric ideas and such, i draw it up on a sheet of paper with a grid and dots and lines and stuff. people usually get it when they see it like that. and these are people that don´t know music theory, so it´s not the similarity to sheet music that does it


----------



## cycloptopus (Jan 29, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> i made my own idea in my head of how things relate, so when people don´t get my rhythmical ideas (drummers, funny enough!), like polymetric ideas and such, i draw it up on a sheet of paper with a grid and dots and lines and stuff. people usually get it when they see it like that. and these are people that don´t know music theory, so it´s not the similarity to sheet music that does it


I have done this too! Classic. Sometimes I do it so I can understand my own ideas. I have also overlayed staff paper on graph paper to make sure I line my notes up perfectly for each instrument. This way I can see where notes come together and such. I'm sure I'm not the only one.

I hear you on the communication factor. I don't get caught up in everything and everybody having to know theory or writing everything out. But when it comes to someone trying to tell you how to play something, please be able to explain it clearly without acting holier than thou. If you can put it in visual form, it will solve alot of guess work. That also will eliminate the grey area of "feel" and everyone can "feel" the same friggin thing.


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 21, 2010)

Adding "Jazz" to anything which is played clean and relatively quiet. annoying me every time :\


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 21, 2010)

When any sort of high gain guitar(doesn't have to be a good tone either) And some sort of screaming is labeled SCREAMO.


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 21, 2010)

NECRO!

anyways.

I hate the term "tremolo bar/arm/whatever". It never fuckin did tremolo. It never will.
I remember going to a music store and overheard some douchebag working there complaining to another worker that Fender co. is stupid, because they call it a vibrato arm. I approached him, telling he's not right. He started saying that it's a tremolo arm, etc. etc. Then I asked him to say what tremolo and vibrato actually mean and left the store. Barely made out without breaking the guitar he was holding to his head.

Also when the so-called "metalheads" ask what do I listen to, I tell them, that basically progressive metal. Then they ask whether I listen to anything heavier metal. I say prog metal can be fuckin heavy. etc. And then I say that I like mathcore as well and they start complaining it's not metal.
Dude, shut the fuck up, it's metal. Whatever you say - it is metal. Actually Danza is much heavier than lots of other metal.


And the one I can't stand the most, not actually a term. Calling Meshuggah thrash metal. I've got no words.
How in the FUCK'S name can you compare


with shit like
 ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2010)

I hate when people attach the term "core" to any music, especially in a negative connotation when not referring to "real" Hardcore which thanks to the "Label Nazis" has come to mean breakdowns, swooped hair, and tight pants. How the last two have any legitimate bearing on music I'll never know.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 21, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> And the one I can't stand the most, not actually a term. Calling Meshuggah thrash metal. I've got no words.
> How in the FUCK'S name can you compare
> 
> 
> ...




Hey man, Meshuggah themselves have said that they were influenced by thrash metal, that's not really that justified. The riffs they play are similar to those in thrash metal, except significantly lower.


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 22, 2010)

Neo-Classical metal. Because the classical period was (roughly) in the 18th century, and the music that influences it the most are the Baroque and Romantic periods, on either side of the Classical period. Also there was a quite strong Neo-Classical movement in the late 19th century.

Also +1 on tremolo bar, I'd love to see anyone that can successfully tremolo between two notes (in tune).


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone mentioned "bass pick" yet? Just because it's 2mm thick doesn't make it a bass pick. It is a plektrum, and they come in MANY shapes and sizes and thicknesses. I know off hand of ONE pick that can actually be called a bass pick; The dedrick bass pick. It's like a regular pick, but covered in felt or something so that it sounds like your fingers. Anyone who calls a pick with a thickness above 1.14mm a bass pick envokes my wrath. Bass players can use whatever picks they want. This includes thin picks too, you asinine cunt.


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 22, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Hey man, Meshuggah themselves have said that they were influenced by thrash metal, that's not really that justified. The riffs they play are similar to those in thrash metal, except significantly lower.



They might be influenced by thrash, but that doesn't mean they're thrash. I may be influenced by jazz or prog rock or w/e, but that doesn't mean I play jazz or prog rock, if I play avant-garde metal. It is INFLUENCED by, but isn't that very genre.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 22, 2010)

The fact that they don't sound like Anthrax doesn't conflict with a possible thrash description. They started playing thrashy things and moved not away from the genre but farther along their own little branch, and it's not hard to hear thrashiness in even the newest material.

Jeff


----------



## Groff (Aug 23, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> And the one I can't stand the most, not actually a term. Calling Meshuggah thrash metal. I've got no words.
> How in the FUCK'S name can you compare
> 
> 
> ...




I dunno, their first album had a very Testament/early 90's Overkill feel to it. They certainly have thrash at their roots. Not too much nowadays, but it's certainly a point where they started from.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Aug 23, 2010)

People who are annoyed if in a normal conversation you use incorrect terminology.

Imo, it's annoying as hell if someone is CONSTANTLY taking out mistakes. Doesn't matter if it's meant in a funny way or just to help, don't. It makes you look like a tit


----------



## JBroll (Aug 23, 2010)

I think all tittery comes from someone who would constantly be making mistakes - so often it's not about being helpful so much as making sure that what was said is understood...

Jeff


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 23, 2010)

Indeed, people who use theoretical terms to confuse others is incredibly annoying... like when someone says "This riff is comprised of triplets in Eb Phrygian" and go on to play three notes on a detuned guitar...

I think if you're playing a huge run with lots of notes over key changes, then yes, that kind of terminology will be helpful to break down the flurry of notes and see how it's constructed... but taking an ultra-simple part and explaining it with heaps of terminology is just lame.

It's for this reason that I also cringe when people use "Ionian" and "Aeolian"... it's a major scale and a minor scale, and people WILL understand you if you call them that. And pretty much ALL guitar players, even the least theoretically minded, know a basic minor scale. If you choose to call it natural minor to be completely specific then that's fine too, but calling it aeolian will make me want to punch you.

"_Yeah, so this Iron Maiden solo uses the E aeolian mode..._" *SMACK!!!*


----------



## JBroll (Aug 23, 2010)

More than one scale may be called major or minor... if you're going to criticize theoretical terms and their usage, you can do better than that. Also, I'm not sure how large your 'heaps' are, but the example you gave is a quicker description - to people who have a decent ear and knowledge of the language - than playing the same thing slowed down or repeating until the part is clear.

This post, whose sarcasm was apparently missed, is the same idea. Using technical terms for the sake of sounding smart (whether in music or science) is annoying, but not all uses are for that reason. Anyone I play with can be safely assumed to know those things, so I get a little thrown off when people don't know it.

Jeff


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 24, 2010)

JBroll said:


> More than one scale may be called major or minor... if you're going to criticize theoretical terms and their usage, you can do better than that. Also, I'm not sure how large your 'heaps' are, but the example you gave is a quicker description - to people who have a decent ear and knowledge of the language - than playing the same thing slowed down or repeating until the part is clear.
> 
> This post, whose sarcasm was apparently missed, is the same idea. Using technical terms for the sake of sounding smart (whether in music or science) is annoying, but not all uses are for that reason. Anyone I play with can be safely assumed to know those things, so I get a little thrown off when people don't know it.
> 
> Jeff


 
I know there are more than one major and minor scale. And in modal music, using ionian and aeloeian has its uses. But in common language, a harmonic or melodic minor scale is called that, whereas a natural minor scale can just aswell be referred to as minor period. If it says Am on a chord sheet I'm not going to ask which of the three minor scales it signifies. You may disagree, but to me hearing a simple 3-chord Creedence song described as being in G Ionian sounds incredibly lame to me.

I also play with people who know their theory and terminology and if I were to write something in Lydian and tell them so they'd get it. But it's easier to say Lydian instead of "a major scale with this note instead of that note", which is why the term gets a purpose. But if i write something in G ionian, just saying it's in G will get the message across just as well. Again, you may disagree with this too. But that's fine cause we're not in a band together 

Either way I simply think that modal names should only be used when they are called for, if you think they're always called for then that's your opinion.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 24, 2010)

GENRE STACKING.

god, that pisses me off.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 24, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> But in common language, a harmonic or melodic minor scale is called that, whereas a natural minor scale can just aswell be referred to as minor period.



Several people who taught me (and hated ambiguity) would smack you across the knuckles for that talk - sometimes you can get away with that, but that's not always the case.

Jeff


----------



## pink freud (Aug 24, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Indeed, people who use theoretical terms to confuse others is incredibly annoying... like when someone says "This riff is comprised of triplets in Eb Phrygian" and go on to play three notes on a detuned guitar...
> 
> I think if you're playing a huge run with lots of notes over key changes, then yes, that kind of terminology will be helpful to break down the flurry of notes and see how it's constructed... but taking an ultra-simple part and explaining it with heaps of terminology is just lame.
> 
> ...



Aiolian Scale - The scale in which calamari is consumed.


----------



## liquidcow (Aug 24, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Indeed, people who use theoretical terms to confuse others is incredibly annoying... like when someone says "This riff is comprised of triplets in Eb Phrygian" and go on to play three notes on a detuned guitar...



Well see, to me that would make things easier. This is what I find frustrating about people who refuse to learn theory. Saying 'this is a lick in E phrygian' immediately tells me what set of notes you're going to be using, thus making it easier to see what you're doing, which is a lot better than going through saying 'well it's fret 9 on the 3rd string down, then fret 7, then it goes down to the next string on the 8th fret...' and so on. It also makes it easier to remember and learn parts. For me it's nothing to do with trying to confuse people, it's actually a means towards better communication between musicians.


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Aug 24, 2010)

Still, about Ibanez...

It could never be "ih-bahn-yez" because there's no tilde (~) over the n as in the name of "Salvador Ibáñez", so it's "ai-bahn-ez" if you're english/american/aussie/etc.

In portuguese (for me, that is) it is pronounced "ih-bah-nez" so there... say it as it feels more natural.


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 25, 2010)

Now Jeff I think your just picking a fight .


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 25, 2010)

liquidcow said:


> Well see, to me that would make things easier. This is what I find frustrating about people who refuse to learn theory. Saying 'this is a lick in E phrygian' immediately tells me what set of notes you're going to be using, thus making it easier to see what you're doing, which is a lot better than going through saying 'well it's fret 9 on the 3rd string down, then fret 7, then it goes down to the next string on the 8th fret...' and so on. It also makes it easier to remember and learn parts. For me it's nothing to do with trying to confuse people, it's actually a means towards better communication between musicians.


 this, a million times this.

I'm bad with guitar theory, but my piano theory is good, so translating everything helps me get the point across a little better.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 25, 2010)

DrunkyMunky said:


> Still, about Ibanez...
> 
> It could never be "ih-bahn-yez" because there's no tilde (~) over the n as in the name of "Salvador Ibáñez", so it's "ai-bahn-ez" if you're english/american/aussie/etc.
> 
> In portuguese (for me, that is) it is pronounced "ih-bah-nez" so there... say it as it feels more natural.


 
umm... the tilde used to be there. it was removed when the japanese bought the company. do some reading... '

you bring up the original owner's name and then say that it could have never been pronounced that way. what are you smoking?


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 25, 2010)

Japan Bought Ibanez.

the japanese take no value in accents. 

it's a syllabic lanwuage which changes it from Ibáñez to Ibanez ( ibanezu -- pronounced ee-bah-nei-zoo - In Japan.)

it's because there are only 5 vowel sounds in japanese -- ah (a) --ee (i) --ei (e) --oh (o) -- ooh (u)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 25, 2010)

They do the same thing to Chinese words... 

Thanks Tre.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 25, 2010)

glad to help homie. 8 string is coming today.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 25, 2010)

ooooooh nice!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 25, 2010)

i agree with what everyone said

my biggest is when im looking on amazon.com for music is the "heavy metal/rock" category...i HATE when the two are mixed...and i dont even like the term heavy metal. 

does anyone actually use the term heavy metal anymore?











F the word "screamo", that word makes me thrash everything


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 25, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> i agree with what everyone said
> 
> my biggest is when im looking on amazon.com for music is the "heavy metal/rock" category...i HATE when the two are mixed...and i dont even like the term heavy metal.
> 
> ...


 
While I've referred to many metal songs/riffs as "heavy" I don't think I've used the term "heavy metal" since maybe the early 90s


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 25, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> While I've referred to many metal songs/riffs as "heavy" I don't think I've used the term "heavy metal" since maybe the early 90s





thats what i figured


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 25, 2010)

liquidcow said:


> Well see, to me that would make things easier. This is what I find frustrating about people who refuse to learn theory. Saying 'this is a lick in E phrygian' immediately tells me what set of notes you're going to be using, thus making it easier to see what you're doing, which is a lot better than going through saying 'well it's fret 9 on the 3rd string down, then fret 7, then it goes down to the next string on the 8th fret...' and so on. It also makes it easier to remember and learn parts. For me it's nothing to do with trying to confuse people, it's actually a means towards better communication between musicians.


 
Well this is where I find that kind of terminology does have a purpose. I think you misunderstood me. What I'm getting at is that it annoys me when someone is trying to explain a really easy 3-note riff or something by using a lot of theoretical terminology, when pretty much anyone who is schooled enough to know that terminology would also easily be able to take it out by ear even faster, whereas those who really do need to think about what those three notes are will also not be helped at all by knowing which mode it's in.

I also said that if the part is longer and maybe faster and not instantly recognizable, then knowing the mode will be helpful. I don't have anything against that, and I also think it's a chore playing with musicians who don't know their theory.


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 25, 2010)

I use "heavy metal" to describe my music to non-metal fans, as otherwise I have to go into a two-hour explanation of what death metal, grindcore, black metal, power metal, folk metal and progressive experimental death-jazz are. Easiest just to say "heavy metal," because then people will say "like Black Sabbath?" and I can reply "yeah, like that. But with keyboards. And growling. In 7/8. With two-hand fretless tapping. And the song's twenty-seven minutes long. But other than that, just like Sabbath."


----------



## Concr3t3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, I just say "Metal" when discribing my band to non-Metal knowledgable people. And then they ask if we're anything like the bands on the radio, I say "We've got some Swedish influence in there." and they say 'Swedish? They listen to Metal in Sweden? What's that sound like?" and I say "It sounds like IKEA."


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy and pissed at the same time. Happy because just came back after having met a friend and had a nice talk with my parents. Pissed because I can't play Tempting Time by Animals as Leaders


----------



## Kannon (Aug 25, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone bagging on 'heavy metal'. The only people that actually use it, imo, are people completely outside the metal scene or who go like, "she listens to that heavy metal music! It's the devil!"


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Aug 25, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> umm... the tilde used to be there. it was removed when the japanese bought the company. do some reading... '
> 
> you bring up the original owner's name and then say that it could have never been pronounced that way. what are you smoking?



I'm not smoking anything at all dude 

I did some reading. I read my Ibby headstock... guess what: no tilde.

The original owner was called "Ibáñez", not "Ibanez"... It just happens that the maker is now japanese and has been for a while, no longer spanish and it's written differently. Either pronounce it like a japanese person does or according to your own mother tongue, which is a little less pretentious.

Taking the accents off makes it a different word and is pronounced differently. Maybe not to people who speak english that basicaly just ignore those thingies we put over some letters which are important to latin languages.

I swear I am not smoking


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, this might pertain to the OP or not, but I still need to say this.

When someone asks what kind of music do you listen to, and I'll just say "Metal in general", and they will respond with "Oh like the screaming type?" and try to do a pig squeal, and end up straining their throats and giving me something to laugh at while doing my work. 

And another one is when they find out you listen to metal and they respond with this, and I'm pretty sure EVERYONE here has heard this one "I don't like metal, all I hear is GHIODHJKL ALHSAKHJFL BREEE BREE BREEEEEEEEEE!" Shit like that really pisses me off. I got rejected to teach a girl guitar because "I don't play chill music like Colbie Calliat and Soul Sister, I play satanic heavy metal."

I'm pretty sure I have no type of satanic music on my Ipod, unless death metal counts, but that's just the front man mad at the world or his ex-girlfriend and wants to kill.

Rant Mode : OFF.


----------



## vlover (Aug 26, 2010)

I hate when a band has one guitar player, and the notes say he is the "Lead" Guitar player. 

I also hate people ask me if I play acoustic or electric guitar. I forgive them their ignorance. I just say I can play both kinds. I even got asked if I play lead or electric once. uhg

dont know if this one has been mentioned.


----------



## Valserp (Aug 26, 2010)

vlover said:


> I forgive them their ignorance. I just say I can play both kinds. I even got asked if I play lead or electric once.



Yeah I get that a lot.

- "Hey, what kind of guitar do you play?"

- "Erm... a blue one, with 7 strings"

- "Oh... so is that a lead, rhythm or bass guitar?"

I strive to keep my guitar playing out of conversations, because I sometimes don't know how to react after being asked certain questions. Like someone seeing my acoustic and my electric guitar together and asking "Well, why do you need 2 guitars?"


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

Valserp said:


> Yeah I get that a lot.
> 
> - "Hey, what kind of guitar do you play?"
> 
> ...


funny story.

yesterday my dad was telling me I'm "Wasting money" because i bought an 8 string., which is also my 8th guitar.

not really music terminology, but i hate when my family tells me that the only good guitar players are the ones who make millions of dollars.

i have to also inform them that these are the dudes doing TONS of blow. and who have little to no actual talent.

fuckers just got lucky. my dad constantly says that because i play that "noise" (metal) then I'll never be famous and never make millions of dollars. i tell him " good i don't want to be rich, i hear coke problems come with that" and he gets mad and goes away.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 26, 2010)

One thing I also have a gripe with is, especially among young musicians, there's a desperation to label yourself "progressive" as if that would in some way signify that you're a better musician. Some bands seem to think that just because they have solos they're progressive, or just because they have a 5/4 in a bridge somewhere they're progressive.

I once saw a band play and before the show they said they played progressive metal and hardcore. Once they got up on stage they just played what sounded like punk but with some dissonant wanking here and there. I wanted to tell them Jack Johnson is more progressive than they were but I dropped it.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

yes, that one is so fucking annoying.

we have a progressive pop punk band in baltimore. :/


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2010)

DrunkyMunky said:


> I'm not smoking anything at all dude
> 
> I did some reading. I read my Ibby headstock... guess what: no tilde.
> 
> ...


 
Ppl who argue semantics are annoying... 

As far as I'm concerned, the Japanese didn't change the name, they merely shortened it. If there absolutely has to be a tilde there for you to pronounce it that way that's fine. Some say To-may-to others say to-mah-to... I don't really care enough to keep discussing this w/ you...

Y pa q sepas... Soy cubano... You don't have to educate me on the miracle of accent marks...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> One thing I also have a gripe with is, especially among young musicians, there's a desperation to label yourself "progressive" as if that would in some way signify that you're a better musician. Some bands seem to think that just because they have solos they're progressive, or just because they have a 5/4 in a bridge somewhere they're progressive.
> 
> I once saw a band play and before the show they said they played progressive metal and hardcore. Once they got up on stage they just played what sounded like punk but with some dissonant wanking here and there. I wanted to tell them Jack Johnson is more progressive than they were but I dropped it.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 26, 2010)

vlover said:


> I hate when a band has one guitar player, and the notes say he is the "Lead" Guitar player.
> 
> I also hate people ask me if I play acoustic or electric guitar. I forgive them their ignorance. I just say I can play both kinds. I even got asked if I play lead or electric once. uhg
> 
> dont know if this one has been mentioned.


 
On that note, it's also annoying when a band has 2 guitar players who mostly both play the same thing (chords) but one of them sometimes plays a higher inversion or something and then calls himself the lead guitarist... 

Occasionally strumming above the 5th fret =/= lead guitar. Lead means you're leading the song and the rest of the band follows you. It has nothing to do with who's in the higher octave or who uses more effects etc.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 26, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> On that note, it's also annoying when a band has 2 guitar players who mostly both play the same thing (chords) but one of them sometimes plays a higher inversion or something and then calls himself the lead guitarist...
> 
> Occasionally strumming above the 5th fret =/= lead guitar. Lead means you're leading the song and the rest of the band follows you. It has nothing to do with who's in the higher octave or who uses more effects etc.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

I play all the solos and the middle lead sections. that is what makes me lead guitar.

another thing that irks me tremendusly musically is when people think that hardcore dancing is moshing.

i'd like to think that moshing is a bit less retarded, thank you very much.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol, hardcore dancing
That makes me mad


----------



## vlover (Aug 27, 2010)

I had no idea what that was til now



so thats what those kids are doing. I used to think it was random flailing, but started to see the same kind over and over. Its so odd to be at a concert and realize that the audience has no talent! Trippy!


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Ppl calling bands like the black dahlia murder screamo just because there's a lot of screaming going on.

People who relate 7 string guitars only to korn, makes me wanna slap them in the face with a cold wet fish.

now more region related (ie Belgium).

so called "accomplished" musicians that have never heard of modes. Some of these ppl confused the term dominant chord with root (needless to say they don't even know what a dominant chord is let along be able to play one)

Ppl who don't used ABCDEFG for notes, chords & the general "english" terms to music but keep on going do re me fa sol la si do, just confuses my life to fuck. Makes me come across stupidly slow simply because i need to translate all the stuff they say so it makes sense to me.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 27, 2010)

shredfreak said:


> Ppl calling bands like the black dahlia murder screamo just because there's a lot of screaming going on.
> 
> People who relate 7 string guitars only to korn, makes me wanna slap them in the face with a cold wet fish.
> 
> ...


 we have that here too.

one more thing that bigs me, but its more of my brain's inner workimgs, is fixed do.

how do you remember that shit?!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2010)

vlover said:


> I had no idea what that was til now
> 
> 
> 
> so thats what those kids are doing. I used to think it was random flailing, but started to see the same kind over and over. Its so odd to be at a concert and realize that the audience has no talent! Trippy!




I had no clue there were actual moves... Somehow that's even MORE upsetting...


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 27, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> I had no clue there were actual moves... Somehow that's even MORE upsetting...




This. I don't at all understand why someone would want to do this shit when one of their favourite bands is performing. I will spare you the rant I suppose as it's clearly beyond retarded.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 27, 2010)

Valserp said:


> "Well, why do you need 2 guitars?"



So the other six don't get lonely.


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 27, 2010)

vlover said:


> I had no idea what that was til now
> 
> 
> 
> so thats what those kids are doing. I used to think it was random flailing, but started to see the same kind over and over. Its so odd to be at a concert and realize that the audience has no talent! Trippy!




Always makes me think ppl are impersonating the birth of a goat or something. It just doesn't look right


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 27, 2010)

no lie: hardcore kids are fighting a ninja.

i fucking kid you not.

google "invisible hardcore ni"nja


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 30, 2010)

Kids who drone on about polyrhythms when they're talking about riffs that're either cross-rhythmic, or just syncopated.

People who use 'jazzy' to describe soloing that's actually just atonal and out of time.

People describing themselves as 'classically influenced' when what they actually mean is 'influenced by Yngwie Malmsteen'.

Agree 10000% with John Ice on the butchering of the words 'progressive' and 'technical' by younger bands these days.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 30, 2010)

The most annoying thing is when people call bands like See You Next Tuesday and Destroyer Destroyer grindcore.

I mean, you see people calling bands The Faceless death metal and that's kind of annoying as it is... but it's closer than saying SYNT is grindcore. :\


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 30, 2010)

I removed this comment because I opened two threads at the same time and I put the wrong response here...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 30, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I mean, you see people calling bands The Faceless death metal and that's kind of annoying as it is...


 

Ummm, what are The Faceless then?


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 30, 2010)

distressed_romeo said:


> People describing themselves as 'classically influenced' when what they actually mean is 'influenced by Yngwie Malmsteen'.




He's a shredder, not a classical composer


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 30, 2010)

^ blasphemy...  (i honestly don't care either way)


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 30, 2010)

Bleh bleh bleh look at me I'm Yngwie Malmsteen I'm all Baroque era because I end Far Beyond the Sun on the dominant


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 30, 2010)

shredfreak said:


> Ppl calling bands like the black dahlia murder screamo just because there's a lot of screaming going on.
> 
> .


----------



## liquidcow (Aug 30, 2010)

distressed_romeo said:


> Kids who drone on about polyrhythms when they're talking about riffs that're either cross-rhythmic, or just syncopated.



Totally. What's classic is when someone tries to tell you something is in some really weird combination of changing time signatures, not realising that it all just adds up to, say, 32 or something, hence it's just 4/4 with some syncopation or playing ahead or behind the bar. People really over-think things sometimes.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 30, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Ummm, what are The Faceless then?


 
I still haven't really been able to classify them into a plane genre. They are not deathcore, but I don't know if I can call them death metal. I mean, "Planetary Duality" has a lot of "technical death metal" elements, but I'm very picky with what I'll call death metal. Their first release was more "technical deathcore" than anything.

It's the same with Annotations for an Autopsy and Job for a Cowboy. Their last releases were borderline death metal, but they are still deathcore bands to me. People call Converge hardcore. I don't really know how to put this band into one single genre, but hardcore doesn't fit. Dying Fetus is death metal. Some people say their "slam death metal". 

Like I said, I am very, very picky about genres and I hate getting into arguments and I usually just end up ignoring people. I shouldn't have entered this thread. 

Like, why the hell do people say Abigail Williams is black metal where I live? Fuck me, man. Fuck me.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 30, 2010)

"Sculpting the sound".

This ain't a woman fat loss diet advertising guys.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 30, 2010)

distressed_romeo said:


> Kids who drone on about polyrhythms when they're talking about riffs that're either cross-rhythmic, or just syncopated.
> 
> People who use 'jazzy' to describe soloing that's actually just atonal and out of time.
> 
> ...



+100 to all of those.

I'd like to add the general ignorance people show towards Death Metal in general.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 30, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I still haven't really been able to classify them into a plane genre. They are not deathcore, but I don't know if I can call them death metal. I mean, "Planetary Duality" has a lot of "technical death metal" elements, but I'm very picky with what I'll call death metal. Their first release was more "technical deathcore" than anything.
> 
> It's the same with Annotations for an Autopsy and Job for a Cowboy. Their last releases were borderline death metal, but they are still deathcore bands to me. People call Converge hardcore. I don't really know how to put this band into one single genre, but hardcore doesn't fit. Dying Fetus is death metal. Some people say their "slam death metal".
> 
> ...



beat me to it I guess...


----------



## UGH (Aug 31, 2010)

"Structure" and the idea of music needing a structure to support it in some way....seems to mee that it just leads into "formula" and "genre". I know it helps us define and classify sounds logically, I just always feel like that's somehow missing the point


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Aug 31, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Ppl who argue semantics are annoying...
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the Japanese didn't change the name, they merely shortened it. If there absolutely has to be a tilde there for you to pronounce it that way that's fine. Some say To-may-to others say to-mah-to... I don't really care enough to keep discussing this w/ you...
> 
> Y pa q sepas... Soy cubano... You don't have to educate me on the miracle of accent marks...



Alrighty then 

Wasn't looking for a discussion with you or anyone else, I was just sharing my opinion.


----------



## liquidcow (Aug 31, 2010)

UGH said:


> "Structure" and the idea of music needing a structure to support it in some way....seems to mee that it just leads into "formula" and "genre". I know it helps us define and classify sounds logically, I just always feel like that's somehow missing the point



Hmm I'd argue that this is the same as people saying that learning theory makes your playing stale and technical: only if you have no imagination and flare to begin with. If you try too hard to make things fit into an established structure but you have no creativity then yes, it will lead to things being formulaic. But if you have some imagination and can think outside the box, then it can really help. And every song I think needs some kind of structure (not a generic one by any means) to avoid just sounding like a mess.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 31, 2010)

Surely anything written or composed is structed, even if it is structured randomly? The only was something can't be structed is by not writing it. Creating is forming a structure. How organised that is is another matter.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 31, 2010)

UGH said:


> "Structure" and the idea of music needing a structure to support it in some way....seems to mee that it just leads into "formula" and "genre". I know it helps us define and classify sounds logically, I just always feel like that's somehow missing the point


 
If you mean structure the way liquidcow and Ross commented on, then I agree with them. But you say structure to "support" music and then I don't quite follow... a formula is when you drop pieces of music into a set pattern to make a song, but like Ross said, structure is something else.


----------



## UGH (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not specifically trying to disagree with anyone, I just think things like organization and structure fit into specific modes of linear thought that I'm not really into.


----------



## JBroll (Sep 1, 2010)

Some people see only the structure that doesn't fit into the way you think, and they can still produce. Sometimes the problem is trying to fit the wrong way of thinking.

Jeff


----------



## UGH (Sep 1, 2010)

Definition and exposition are similarly overated as well (imo). Production can't be denied, it's just misleading. Expression > all. The versimilitude of veracity and overall expectation is just killing me at the moment....JB's roll is strong.


----------



## JBroll (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not sure we're on the same page.

Definition and exposition play a huge role in playing and understanding music, and it's impossible to deal with undefined terms and unclear explanations. Your way of expressing something without the overrated definition and exposition may not say everything to everyone - if expression is so important, why limit the ways that you can express yourself?

Jeff


----------



## UGH (Sep 1, 2010)

Limitations are exactly what I try to avoid. Establishing parameters and/or annotating infintesimal vagaries seem to squash a truer expression that most people end up more quickly defining as mistakes (again, imo). What you may gain from needing to understand why things are being done the way they are most often take away from time spent on true exploration (in my experience anyway).


----------



## JBroll (Sep 1, 2010)

If you try to avoid limitations, explain your previous annoyances.

Establishing parameters need not interfere with expression, just knowing more words must make conversation difficult or stupid (despite what your last two posts would lead one to believe).

Jeff


----------



## UGH (Sep 2, 2010)

*Points to title of thread* Not a super big deal either way...like I said, not specifically trying to disagree with anyone here, just doin' it the way I do it. Hooray for you though....


----------



## JBroll (Sep 2, 2010)

No, I meant 'if you're trying to avoid limitations, what's wrong with structure, clear definitions, and parameters?' - not all of those are 'infinitesimal vagaries', and sometimes the complicated nature of a structure is as expressive as what's built on it.

Jeff


----------



## UGH (Sep 2, 2010)

Nothing per say, I just don't think it's as integral or demanding as some folks make it out to be is all. And the subjectivity of something's complicated nature is just that. Nice talking to you again JB!


----------

